# BAY AREA "KING OF THE STREETS"



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

kING OF THE STREETS/ BBQ/ POSSIBLE SHOW...THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES, DOUBLE STREET, SINGLE STREET, AND RADICAL HOP...$500 1ST PLACE, $250 2ND, $100 3RD PER ALL CATAGORIES.

HOSTED BY SHARKSIDE C.C.

MORE INFO COMING SOON.....


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

awwww yeahhh :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THATS RIGHT.....................SO GET YOU SHIT READY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

when ? where? who? why?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

MORE INFO SOON.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I hope those fools from Salinas that was woofing all that shit make it through!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

PSTA YOU NEED TO CHANGE IT TO EAGLES BABY #2


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 9 2005, 12:08 PM
> *PSTA  YOU NEED TO CHANGE IT TO EAGLES BABY #2
> [snapback]2701335[/snapback]​*


OUCH!! :angry: LOL!!
Its all good,they will be back next year!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 9 2005, 12:21 PM
> *OUCH!! :angry: LOL!!
> Its all good,they will be back next year!!
> [snapback]2701407[/snapback]​*


LETS NOT MAKE THIS A FOOTBALL TOPIC....+ ABOUT THOSE BIRDS...THAT HAVE NO RINGS..LOL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2005, 12:27 PM
> *LETS NOT MAKE THIS A FOOTBALL TOPIC....+ ABOUT THOSE BIRDS...THAT HAVE NO RINGS..LOL
> [snapback]2701453[/snapback]​*


DAMN,kicked in the BALLS TWICE by two of my best homies! :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you should have seen it coming.
but back to the topic, the rough draft flyer should be done by this weekend...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

thats what im talkin about, it on baby :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 9 2005, 12:52 PM
> *you should have seen it coming.
> but back to the topic, the rough draft flyer should be done by this weekend...
> [snapback]2701588[/snapback]​*


Shut up Charlie!
:biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Luxurious will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 9 2005, 01:14 PM
> *Luxurious will be in the house  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2701720[/snapback]​*


HOPPIN?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

JUST GOT WORD THAT INDIO FROM REDS SHOULD BE THERE TO JUDGE HOP, ALSO WORKING ON THUUCHA BEING IN TOWN FOR THI EVENT.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 9 2005, 01:32 PM
> *JUST GOT WORD THAT INDIO FROM REDS SHOULD BE THERE TO JUDGE HOP, ALSO WORKING ON THUUCHA BEING IN TOWN FOR THI EVENT.
> [snapback]2701811[/snapback]​*


SHAAAAAAAA


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2005, 01:16 PM
> *HOPPIN?
> [snapback]2701733[/snapback]​*



As of now "NO" unless someone wants to build a hopper, we'll c what's up and report back. uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 9 2005, 01:35 PM
> *As of now "NO" unless someone wants to build a hopper, we'll c what's up and report back.  uffin:
> [snapback]2701830[/snapback]​*


COOL....SHIT..WE WANT ATLEAST A MEMBER FROM EACH CLUB HOPPING...THREE MAKE A CLASS.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

looks like this will be a good one.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 9 2005, 01:37 PM
> *looks like this will be a good one.
> [snapback]2701845[/snapback]​*


THE BEST SINCE....THE LAST K.O.S. PICKING UP SAN JOSE.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YEAH


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 9 2005, 12:35 PM
> *As of now "NO" unless someone wants to build a hopper, we'll c what's up and report back.  uffin:
> [snapback]2701830[/snapback]​*


EVENT WILL BE HELD AT THE END OF SUMMER SO IT GIVES EVERYBODY TIME TO FIX OR BUILD SOMETHING


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2005, 01:39 PM
> *THE BEST SINCE....THE LAST K.O.S. PICKING UP SAN JOSE.....
> [snapback]2701859[/snapback]​*


That was a good one!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE WILL BE KILLING THE COMPETITION


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2005, 12:10 PM
> *SHARKSIDE WILL BE KILLING THE COMPETITION
> [snapback]2701981[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 9 2005, 10:31 AM
> *DAMN,kicked in the BALLS TWICE by two of my best homies! :angry:
> [snapback]2701478[/snapback]​*


MIGHT AS PILE IT ON EAGLES THE BILLS OF THE NFC BUT THIS IT FOR THE SEASON TILL NEXT SEASON I WONT TALK TOO MUCH SHIT THOUGH YOU BEAT US TWICE THIS YEAR.


----------



## PUMPS AND DUMPS (Feb 9, 2005)

isnt it true that sharkside is the old aztlan imperials? not talking head, jus want to know cuz aztlan threw the first one right?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PUMPS AND DUMPS_@Feb 9 2005, 12:31 PM
> *isnt it true that sharkside is the old aztlan imperials? not talking head, jus want to know cuz aztlan threw the first one right?
> [snapback]2702091[/snapback]​*


YOU ARE CORRECT SURE :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2005, 02:10 PM
> *SHARKSIDE WILL BE KILLING THE COMPETITION
> [snapback]2701981[/snapback]​*


U TAKIN GUNZ???????? LOL J/K FOOL WHOZ GONNA HOP FROM U GUYZ? ANY DANCER?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 9 2005, 01:47 PM
> *EVENT WILL BE HELD AT THE END OF SUMMER  SO IT GIVES EVERYBODY TIME TO FIX  OR BUILD SOMETHING
> [snapback]2701902[/snapback]​*


KOO SOUNDZ LIKE A PLAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HELL YEA I THINK EVERYBODYZ BEEN WAITIN 4 THIZ HOPEFULLY SHOULD B A GOOD AZZ EVENT! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Feb 9 2005, 02:34 PM
> *U TAKIN GUNZ???????? LOL J/K FOOL WHOZ GONNA HOP FROM U GUYZ? ANY DANCER?
> [snapback]2702101[/snapback]​*


DANCER...NO...IF THEY WANT THEY COULD BRING THEM FOR THEM SELF.....SHARKSIDE......WILL HAVE SOME...YOULL SEE...I REALLY DONT WANT TO TALK THAT MUCH ABOUT US....ITS FOR EVERYONE...THE WHOLE BAY....& MORE...NORTHERN CALI. EVERYONE IS WELCOME....500.00 CANT GO WRONG...ITS A FAMILY EVENT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

family event, bring the kids....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 9 2005, 02:44 PM
> *family event, bring the kids....
> [snapback]2702171[/snapback]​*


AND THE CADI


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2005, 02:10 PM
> *SHARKSIDE WILL BE KILLING THE COMPETITION
> [snapback]2701981[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2005, 02:42 PM
> *DANCER...NO...IF THEY WANT THEY COULD BRING THEM FOR THEM SELF.....SHARKSIDE......WILL HAVE SOME...YOULL SEE...I REALLY DONT WANT TO TALK THAT MUCH ABOUT US....ITS FOR EVERYONE...THE WHOLE BAY....& MORE...NORTHERN CALI. EVERYONE IS WELCOME....500.00 CANT GO WRONG...ITS A FAMILY EVENT
> [snapback]2702156[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: I MEMBER THERE BEIN DANCERZ LAST TIME NOTHIN 4 DIZ YEAR?  HELL YEA KOO CAN'T WAIT....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Feb 9 2005, 02:49 PM
> *:thumbsup: I MEMBER THERE BEIN DANCERZ LAST TIME NOTHIN 4 DIZ YEAR?  HELL YEA  KOO CAN'T WAIT....
> [snapback]2702210[/snapback]​*


DANCER....WENT OUT OF STYLE..THATS WHAT WE THINK.LAST TIME AZTLAN HAD THIS WAS ABOUT 6 YEARS AGO...WHEN DANCER WAS THE SHIT......ANYONE CAN BLUID A DANCER....BUT HOW HIGH CAN YOU HOP?......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

SOUNDS GOOD!!! LETS GET THE WORD OUT SO ITS BIGGER THEN BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THATS RIGHT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 9 2005, 03:12 PM
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!! LETS GET THE WORD OUT SO ITS BIGGER THEN BLVD NIGHTS
> [snapback]2702359[/snapback]​*


San Jose,The Bay,NOR-CAL Period needs this.I think this is really going to be a great thing.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

you guys got flyers? rollin, you and i should work on somethin bro. make a layout for the flyer or somethin. if any of you guys need help with anything let me know.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im working on it


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Let me know when this is gonna happen. I'll drive down from Sacramento for this. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 9 2005, 03:14 PM
> *you guys got flyers? rollin, you and i should work on somethin bro.  make a layout for the flyer or somethin. if any of you guys need help with anything let me know.
> [snapback]2702728[/snapback]​*


HOW ABOUT $2600 PRIZE MONEY FOR THE HOP .................. J/K


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 9 2005, 04:14 PM
> *you guys got flyers? rollin, you and i should work on somethin bro.  make a layout for the flyer or somethin. if any of you guys need help with anything let me know.
> [snapback]2702728[/snapback]​*


THANKS....SHOWTIME.....BUT WE GOT IT.....MAKE SURE YOU AND YOUR HOMIES COME DOWN FOR THIS..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

<>


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

<>


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

is it going to be before or after cinco de mayo? king of the streets


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 9 2005, 03:36 PM
> *is it going to be before or after cinco de mayo? king of the streets
> [snapback]2702895[/snapback]​*


After Cinco... end of summer


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

keep us informed ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

tight, can't wait i never been to a kos


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick.... with it... good looking out Sharkside......!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I HAVE A A MONTE IN THE SHOP IT'LL BE REALLY FOR BAY AREA KING OF THE STREET CAN'T WAIT 50+ INCHES


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

sounds koo!!cant wait


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so what's the cutoff for radical? 

how high does the rear bumper have to be to be considered radical?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Feb 10 2005, 02:15 AM
> *so what's the cutoff for radical?
> 
> how high does the rear bumper have to be to be considered radical?
> [snapback]2705373[/snapback]​*



we'll let you know the rules soon....


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 9 2005, 03:12 PM
> *SOUNDS GOOD!!! LETS GET THE WORD OUT SO ITS BIGGER THEN BLVD NIGHTS
> [snapback]2702359[/snapback]​*


do i hear a nitrogen regulator been open in the back of the imp ........... :biggrin: PSSST PSSSTTTT PSSSSTTTTT BOOOOOOM 50+ AND A POPED BAG ...........LOL


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

please no radio promos this years lets keep this about the hop, if we gonna do it, not about a big ass croud drawing the wrong attention


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 10 2005, 12:07 PM
> *please no radio promos this years lets keep this about the hop, if we gonna do it, not about a big ass croud drawing the wrong attention
> [snapback]2706697[/snapback]​*



WS UP DOG I MEET YOU @ JOSES HOUSE YOUR IMP IS CLEAN TOO BAD I DIDINT SEE YOU HOP IT CUZ I LEFT EARLY


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

if someone from out of town comes to another citys king of the street and clowns, does that mean the out of towner gets to reign supreme for san jo? Or gets a beat down :uh: :uh: :biggrin: Hows that work?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 10 2005, 12:38 PM
> *if someone from out of town comes to another citys king of the street and clowns, does that mean the out of towner gets to reign supreme for san jo? Or gets a beat down  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: Hows that work?
> [snapback]2707047[/snapback]​*


im assuming they will be a bay area king of the street not just san jose :dunno:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 10 2005, 01:38 PM
> *if someone from out of town comes to another citys king of the street and clowns, does that mean the out of towner gets to reign supreme for san jo? Or gets a beat down  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin: Hows that work?
> [snapback]2707047[/snapback]​*



IT AIN'T EVEN ABOUT "ONLY" SAN JOSE...IT'S FOR NORTHERN CAL;..SALINAS AND UP....WHAT WERE TRYING TO DO IS PUT LOWRIDING BACK ON THE MAP.

HIT ME UP


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

sounds tight. ill call you at the shop later bro!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I see you down there Cadillac1,I was going to call you later.Tell your boys about this.It should be a good one!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

HEY BEN THANKS FOR HOOKING THAT UP.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *EAZY_510 Posted Today, 11:47 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why the fuck i'm i going to try to hop it if it won't get up...i'm not going to make it do something it can't like some people do... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

HOP SHOP will be there


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 9 2005, 10:56 AM
> *I hope those fools from Salinas that was woofing all that shit make it through!
> [snapback]2701285[/snapback]​*


Blue Regal :dunno:


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

just let me know when and where and the big body will be there!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Feb 10 2005, 10:04 PM
> *Blue Regal :dunno:
> [snapback]2709314[/snapback]​*


Black 64.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Feb 10 2005, 10:04 PM
> *Blue Regal :dunno:
> [snapback]2709314[/snapback]​*


MELLOW RIDES


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:biggrin:


> do i hear a nitrogen regulator been open in the back of the imp ........... PSSST PSSSTTTT PSSSSTTTTT BOOOOOOM 50+ AND A POPED BAG ...........LOL


why the fuck i'm i going to try to hop it if it won't get up...i'm not going to make it do something it can't like some people do... :biggrin: :biggrin:
[snapback]2709015[/snapback]​[/quote]


FUCK IT STRETCH THE FRAME OF THE BIKE RUN A BOTLE AND HOP IT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ill be hitting shakeys pizza off story :biggrin: 

is it still there :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 11 2005, 10:50 AM
> *ill be hitting shakeys pizza off story :biggrin:
> 
> is it still there :uh:
> [snapback]2711596[/snapback]​*


HELL YA....W/ MOJOS.....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 11 2005, 01:53 PM
> *HELL YA....W/ MOJOS.....
> [snapback]2711606[/snapback]​*


maybe super taqueria :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 11 2005, 10:54 AM
> *maybe super taqueria :dunno:
> [snapback]2711611[/snapback]​*


They dont allow white people there no more.










:biggrin: j/k


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LET PEOPLE KNOW THIS GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST IN NORTHERN CALI....ITS NOT THE BAY AGAIST SAC....SAN JOSE AGAIST FRISCO..... IT WILL BE AT THE STICK......FILL FREE TO COME JOIN US....NO ATTITUDE, NO COLORS.....FAMILY EVENT.....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I said it before,If everything goes smooth with this,It will only make the Movement stronger in NorCal again like how I heard it was in the 70's.
Even In the early 90's when I first came up It was crackin every weekend.
Now that I live in Sac,these guys up here want to start getting shit going also.
I really think this summer is going to be CRACKIN and The KOS will be then PERFECT way to end it.
I already think Nor Cal is on a come up,All the riders and Car clubs got to find a way to bring it all together and keep it crackin.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll be there. Hopefully one of the homies takes a hopper to compete. I heard we got a regal with good hops.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 11 2005, 11:16 AM
> *I said it before,If everything goes smooth with this,It will only make the Movement stronger in NorCal again like how I heard it was in the 70's.
> Even In the early 90's when I first came up It was crackin every weekend.
> Now that I live in Sac,these guys up here want to start getting shit going also.
> ...



:thumbsup: we will be there with at least 1 car to hop lol :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 11 2005, 11:27 AM
> *I'll be there.  Hopefully one of the homies takes a hopper to compete.  I heard we got a regal with good hops.
> [snapback]2711751[/snapback]​*


GOOD....LET THE WORD.....BRING THE FAMILY


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

is it hydros only or is there gona be air to ?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

ill be there with the mini van :uh: 










i doubt my car will be ready


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Feb 11 2005, 11:38 AM
> *is it hydros only or is there gona be air to ?
> [snapback]2711817[/snapback]​*


HYDROS...ONLY!.....AIR CAN COME FOR THEM SELF...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Feb 11 2005, 11:38 AM
> *ill be there with the mini van :uh:
> i doubt my car will be ready
> [snapback]2711818[/snapback]​*


YOUR RIDE SHOULD BE READY....WE SHOULD HAVE IT RIGHT AFTER SUMMER....DATE WILL BE OUT NEXT WEEK.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 11 2005, 10:40 AM
> *YOUR RIDE SHOULD BE READY....WE SHOULD HAVE IT RIGHT AFTER SUMMER....DATE WILL BE OUT NEXT WEEK.
> [snapback]2711836[/snapback]​*



we will have to see. there still is alot of work to be done and no place to do it.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: cool shit btw for SHARKSIDE to be throwing this event :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ill have the cut painted by then.  

I know i know. Im talkin out my ass again :uh: :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 11 2005, 01:51 PM
> *ill have the cut painted by then.
> 
> I know i know. Im talkin out my ass again :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2712398[/snapback]​*


LOL....EVEN THOUGH NOT FINISH....COME AND SEE ANYWAYS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

i have a question since its k.o.s. (king of the streets), does that mean no trailer queens? the way i look at it is drive it in, pull it up and swing it.f$%k the circus cars .....just my two pennys


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 11 2005, 02:42 PM
> *i have a question since its k.o.s. (king of the streets), does that mean no trailer queens? the way i look at it is drive it in, pull it up and swing it.f$%k the circus cars .....just my two pennys
> [snapback]2712595[/snapback]​*


YES CARS CAN BE TRAILER IN.....THERE GOING TO BE A RAD. HOP TOO.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 11 2005, 01:42 PM
> *i have a question since its k.o.s. (king of the streets), does that mean no trailer queens? the way i look at it is drive it in, pull it up and swing it.f$%k the circus cars .....just my two pennys
> [snapback]2712595[/snapback]​*


YOUR RIGHT- STREET CARS, CLEAN STREET CARS, COMPLETE CARS, NO MISSING PARTS, THATS WHATS IT ALL ABOUT.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 11 2005, 03:06 PM
> *YOUR  RIGHT-  STREET CARS, CLEAN STREET CARS, COMPLETE CARS, NO MISSING PARTS, THATS WHATS IT ALL ABOUT.
> [snapback]2712681[/snapback]​*


FA-SHO!
Thats the way it should always be on the streets!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 11 2005, 04:19 PM
> *FA-SHO!
> Thats the way it should always be on the streets!
> [snapback]2712969[/snapback]​*


EVERY ONE DONT HAVE CLEAN HOPPERS...JUST BASIC W/ SPOKES


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

THERES GOING TO BE NO EXCUSE WHY PEOPLE CAN'T BE OUT THERE...NOW WE KNOW MONTHS AHEAD..PSTA YOUR CADDY GOING TO BE DONE?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 11 2005, 03:23 PM
> *EVERY ONE DONT HAVE CLEAN HOPPERS...
> [snapback]2712990[/snapback]​*


IM NOT SAYING YOU GOT TO HAVE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE. IM JUST SAYING I GOT TO HAVE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE. THATS HOW I DO IT.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 11 2005, 04:41 PM
> *IM NOT SAYING YOU GOT TO HAVE  CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE. IM JUST SAYING I GOT TO HAVE CHROME UNDERCARRIAGE. THATS HOW I DO IT.
> [snapback]2713070[/snapback]​*


FOR EVERYONE ELSE JUST BASIC W/ SPOKES....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 11 2005, 04:23 PM
> *EVERY ONE DONT HAVE CLEAN HOPPERS...JUST BASIC W/ SPOKES
> [snapback]2712990[/snapback]​*


That was my point.
I Ride the way I ride.But as long as someone pulls in the pit WITH a running car,decent paint job,all the lights are ON the car(not broken off)and the car has bumpers,Thats a goos street hopper to me!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 11 2005, 04:23 PM
> *THERES GOING TO BE NO EXCUSE WHY PEOPLE CAN'T BE OUT THERE...NOW WE KNOW MONTHS AHEAD..PSTA YOUR CADDY GOING TO BE DONE?
> [snapback]2712995[/snapback]​*


Should be!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 11 2005, 05:21 PM
> *Should be!
> [snapback]2713233[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 11 2005, 04:20 PM
> *That was my point.
> I Ride the way I ride.But as long as someone pulls in the pit WITH a running car,decent paint job,all the lights are ON the car(not broken off)and the car has bumpers,Thats a goos street hopper to me!
> [snapback]2713230[/snapback]​*


YOUR ASS


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 11 2005, 05:45 PM
> *YOUR ASS
> [snapback]2713527[/snapback]​*


sanjose64 your 64 is tight as fuck! are you gonna hop it also? single or double pump?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Feb 11 2005, 05:57 PM
> *sanjose64 your 64 is tight as fuck! are you gonna hop it also? single or double pump?
> [snapback]2713567[/snapback]​*


YEAH 84 CUTT THATS WHAT I BUILT IF FOR, TOO HOP. CAR WOULD OF BEEN DONE ALREADY BUT I TORE IT DOWN AGAIN TO CHROME THE BELLY. IT WILL BE A DOUBLE PUMP AND SHOULD DO MID FIFTYS.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 11 2005, 06:20 PM
> *YEAH 84 CUTT THATS WHAT I BUILT IF FOR, TOO HOP. CAR WOULD OF BEEN DONE ALREADY BUT I TORE IT DOWN AGAIN  TO CHROME THE BELLY. IT WILL BE A DOUBLE PUMP AND SHOULD DO MID FIFTYS.
> [snapback]2713643[/snapback]​*


Shit . can't wait to see it


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

sanjose64 should have truucha film this hop?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Feb 11 2005, 07:38 PM
> *sanjose64 should have truucha film this hop?
> [snapback]2713692[/snapback]​*


HE SAID HE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *Psta Posted Today, 06:21 PM
> QUOTE(MRIMPALA2000510 @ Feb 11 2005, 04:23 PM)
> THERES GOING TO BE NO EXCUSE WHY PEOPLE CAN'T BE OUT THERE...NOW WE KNOW MONTHS AHEAD..PSTA YOUR CADDY GOING TO BE DONE?
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Is there a date and location yet?


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

HOPEFULLY TRUUCHA WILL COME TO THE BAY AREA KOS HE HARDLY COMES TO NORTE. HOPE HE DOES COMES SO WE CAN SHOW WHAT NORTHERN CALI HAS TO OFFER NOT JUST SO CAL.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 11 2005, 03:06 PM
> *YOUR  RIGHT-  STREET CARS, CLEAN STREET CARS, COMPLETE CARS, NO MISSING PARTS, THATS WHATS IT ALL ABOUT.
> [snapback]2712681[/snapback]​*


thats what im takin about :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guam707_@Feb 11 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Is there a date and location yet?
> [snapback]2714263[/snapback]​*


the flyer should be out next week....make sure you & pops come down.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Feb 12 2005, 01:28 AM
> *HOPEFULLY TRUUCHA WILL COME TO THE BAY AREA KOS HE HARDLY COMES TO NORTE. HOPE HE DOES COMES SO WE CAN SHOW WHAT NORTHERN CALI HAS TO OFFER NOT JUST SO CAL.
> [snapback]2714784[/snapback]​*


He said he will be down for this.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

{}


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

{}


----------



## Dawatchdogg (Mar 23, 2004)

It is not an Official "King of the Street", unless Hogg is There! Call me: 818-917-7402 Young Hogg </span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'><a href=\'mailto:[email protected]\'>[email protected]</a>


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

IS SOMEONE GONNA CALL HIM LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## HIELO408 (Aug 16, 2004)

Call TRUUCHA 1{562} 244-9983


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dawatchdogg_@Feb 12 2005, 11:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR THERE.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HIELO408_@Feb 13 2005, 02:20 AM
> *Call    TRUUCHA 1{562} 244-9983
> [snapback]2718530[/snapback]​*


HE WILL BE THERE.........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

EVERYONE IS WELCOME.........FAMILY EVENT.............GET YOUR SHIT READY.!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

this shit looks like its going to be poping!!!! the more people the harder for the police to shut it down..


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'M WORKING EXTRA HOURS ON THE CAR AS WE SPEAK TO GET MY SHIT READY. uffin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 13 2005, 08:09 AM
> *this shit looks like its going to be poping!!!! the more people the harder for the police to shut it down..
> [snapback]2718934[/snapback]​*


yeah poping for sure! police is going to know about it, its all good.Its to get everyone together.All clubs,also solo riders.We need to have this, to have everyone get together. Im planing to have a talk to each prez. from each club, from the bay. psta got more up north. Any questions please fill free to pm me.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Feb 13 2005, 09:59 AM
> *I'M WORKING EXTRA HOURS ON THE CAR AS WE SPEAK TO GET MY SHIT READY. uffin:
> [snapback]2719068[/snapback]​*


Cool shit. This going to be the best street action thing you havnt seen in a while.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

GOOD GOING SHARK GOOD LOOKING OUT THIS IS ALONG TIME COMING FOR US NORTHERN RIDERS :thumbsup: WERE (NORTHERNS)ARE GONNA SURPRISE MUTHA F#%[email protected]


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Feb 13 2005, 06:26 PM
> *GOOD GOING SHARK GOOD LOOKING OUT THIS IS ALONG TIME COMING FOR US NORTHERN RIDERS :thumbsup: WERE (NORTHERNS)ARE GONNA SURPRISE MUTHA F#%[email protected]
> [snapback]2720553[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 12 2005, 10:18 AM
> *the flyer should be out next week....make sure you & pops come down.
> [snapback]2715285[/snapback]​*


Good lookin out 98Shark. My homies got a hopper he's been meaning to bring out. :biggrin: :biggrin: PM me when you get the flyers, so i can give you my address. i can pass out some out here in the sacramento and Fairfield area. :biggrin: Can't wait for this.


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)

[attachmentid=107861]
THE MONTE MAY HAVE TO MAKE AN APPERANCE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

its for nor.cal i dont see why not?


----------



## norcalsfinest (Apr 14, 2004)

I WILL BRING ONE 4 EACH CLASS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Feb 14 2005, 05:20 PM
> *I WILL BRING ONE 4 EACH CLASS
> [snapback]2724871[/snapback]​*


we are having single,double, & radical...500.00 1st 250.00 2nd 150.003rd "EVERYONE IS WELCOME"


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Man this shit is gonna be tight. Im gonna try and get the new interior in the rag by then. Even if I dont Im planning on being there in the rag to show.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Feb 14 2005, 04:20 PM
> *I WILL BRING ONE 4 EACH CLASS
> [snapback]2724871[/snapback]​*


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, ALL HOPPERS NEED TO COME OUT AND PUT IT DOWN FOR NOR. CAL, WE NEED TO SHOW THE WORLD WHAT WE ARE ALL ABOUT.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

the double pump KING OF THE STREET of sacramento will be there!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Feb 15 2005, 05:42 PM
> *the double pump KING OF THE STREET of sacramento will be there!!
> [snapback]2730232[/snapback]​*


Who?Dave? youngster?


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by norcalsfinest_@Feb 14 2005, 03:20 PM
> *I WILL BRING ONE 4 EACH CLASS
> [snapback]2724871[/snapback]​*


wow iam thinking about bringing 7 or 8 cars. little bit of every thing :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@Feb 15 2005, 08:20 PM
> *wow iam thinking about bringing 7 or 8 cars. little bit of every thing :biggrin:
> [snapback]2730849[/snapback]​*


thats right!Whats crackin Homie?!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Instigator_@Feb 15 2005, 08:20 PM
> *wow iam thinking about bringing 7 or 8 cars. little bit of every thing :biggrin:
> [snapback]2730849[/snapback]​*


CANT GO WRONG ....500.00 A CLASS....BRING WHAT YOU GOT...


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 16 2005, 03:17 PM
> *CANT GO WRONG ....500.00 A CLASS....BRING WHAT YOU GOT...
> [snapback]2734543[/snapback]​*


$850 A CLASS $500 FIRST $250 SECOND $100 THIRD. I HEARD THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE BUILDING HOPPERS JUST FOR THIS EVENT.


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 15 2005, 05:53 PM
> *Who?Dave? youngster?
> [snapback]2730285[/snapback]​*


YOUNGSTER !!! a true street rider !!!!!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 16 2005, 05:22 PM
> *$850 A CLASS $500 FIRST $250 SECOND $100 THIRD.  I HEARD  THAT SOME PEOPLE ARE BUILDING HOPPERS JUST FOR THIS EVENT.
> [snapback]2734925[/snapback]​*


my bad....850.00 a class


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *SANJOSE64 Posted Today, 06:22 PM
> QUOTE(1998shark @ Feb 16 2005, 03:17 PM)
> CANT GO WRONG ....500.00 A CLASS....BRING WHAT YOU GOT...
> 
> ...


i might be..got to see how this week goes...2 pump towncar..


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

when and were :dunno:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'M WORKIN EXTRA OT ON MY MONTE HOPING TO HAVE, MY BLACK MAGIC MONTE DONE FOR THIS.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Feb 16 2005, 09:35 PM
> *when and were :dunno:
> [snapback]2736307[/snapback]​*


WE ALREADY HAVE A DATE CONFIRMED, WE HAVE ABOUT 5 LOCATIONS TO CHOOSE FROM. WE'RE CHECKING OUT THOSE LOCATIONS NOW AND SHOULD HAVE A CONFIRMED LOCATION IN ABOUT TWO WEEKS.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

WE WILL KEEP EVERYBODY UPDATED.


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

a true street rider huh, well if that's the case I am sure Dave has the capabilities to bring something to the street. Are you ever going to take anything to a real show?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

City of Alameda
City of Albany 
City of American Canyon 
City of Antioch 
City of Atherton 
City of Belmont 
City of Belvedere 
City of Benicia 
City of Berkeley 
City of Brentwood 
City of Brisbane 
City of Burlingame 
City of Calistoga 
City of Campbell 
City of Clayton 
City of Cloverdale 
Town of Colma 
City of Concord 
City of Corte Madera 
City of Cotati 
City of Cupertino 
Daly City 
Town of Danville 
City of Dixon 
City of Dublin 
City of East Palo Alto 
City of El Cerrito 
City of Emeryville 
Town of Fairfax
City of Fairfield 
City of Foster City 
City of Fremont 
City of Gilroy 
City of Half Moon Bay 
City of Hayward 
City of Healdsburg 
City of Hercules 
Town of Hillsborough 
City of Lafayette 
City of Larkspur 
City of Livermore 
City of Los Altos 
Town of Los Altos Hills 
Town of Los Gatos 
City of Martinez 
City of Menlo Park 
City of Mill Valley 
City of Millbrae 
City of Milpitas 
City of Monte Sereno 
Town of Moraga 
City of Morgan Hill 
City of Mountain View 
City of Napa 
City of Newark 
City of Novato 
City of Oakland 
City of Oakley 
City of Orinda 
City of Pacifica 
City of Palo Alto 
City of Petaluma 
City of Piedmont 
City of Pinole 
City of Pittsburg 
City of Pleasant Hill 
City of Pleasanton 
Town of Portola Valley 
City of Redwood City 
City of Richmond 
City of Rio Vista 
City of Rohnert Park 
Town of Ross 
City of St. Helena 
Town of San Anselmo 
City of San Bruno 
City of San Carlos 
City of San Francisco 
City of San Jose 
City of San Leandro 
City of San Mateo 
City of San Pablo 
City of San Ramon 
City of San Rafael 
City of Santa Clara 
City of Santa Rosa 
City of Saratoga 
City of Sausalito 
City of Sebastopol 
City of Sonoma 
City of South San Francisco 
City of Suisun City 
City of Sunnyvale 
Town of Tiburon 
City of Union City 
City of Vacaville 
City of Vallejo 
City of Walnut Creek 
Town of Windsor 
Town of Woodside 
Town of Yountville 


EVERYONE IS WELCOME..................


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 18 2005, 09:47 AM
> *City of Alameda
> City of Albany
> City of American Canyon
> ...



If your in the milpitas area. check out big daddy from lowrider magazines BBQ place 

http://www.bigboyzbbq.com

you know he will hook the homies up.

im gonna talk 2 him about maybe bringin the pit out there to the hop let me know what u guys think.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

OH shit,Bigg Daddy got a BBQ spot!?
Im have to check that out.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 18 2005, 11:55 AM
> *OH shit,Bigg Daddy got a BBQ spot!?
> Im have to check that out.
> [snapback]2743670[/snapback]​*


yup the food is bomb too.

stop by for sho.. he'd love to see the homies come threw. bring the rides too. he takes pics and puts them up on his wall. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOGG12_@Feb 17 2005, 09:24 PM
> *a true street rider huh, well if that's the case I am sure Dave has the capabilities to bring something to the street. Are you ever going to take anything to a real show?
> [snapback]2741039[/snapback]​*


NO one ever said he did not have the capabilities !!! i give Dave much respect ! and for me bringing some thing to a (LRM) show . YEAH maybe when you can build your own car 
and not roll some thing i help build .........LOL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@Feb 20 2005, 12:25 AM
> *NO one ever said he did not have the capabilities !!! i give Dave much respect ! and for me bringing some thing to a (LRM) show .  YEAH maybe when you can build your own car
> and not roll some thing i help build .........LOL
> [snapback]2750545[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey nasty84 hows your ride doin is it almost done


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Big Boys BBQ not open on sundays E mondays cause is Hangover rest days :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Feb 18 2005, 11:04 AM
> *yup the food is bomb too.
> 
> stop by for sho.. he'd love to see the homies come threw. bring the rides too. he takes pics and puts them up on his wall.
> ...


Isnt it in Milpitas?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE,MORE THAN LIKELY WITH THESE VATOS.........  

[attachmentid=111902]
[attachmentid=111899]


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 20 2005, 11:48 PM
> *I'LL BE THERE FOR SURE,MORE THAN LIKELY WITH THESE VATOS.........
> 
> [attachmentid=111902]
> ...


Yo Paully,Next time you yalk to Tom tell him Lavante said "WHATS CRACKIN?!?!" :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

you ask when am I going to bring out something out that I built rather than rindin something that you "helped" build, well I guess that is exactly why I got rid of it. I couldn't do much with the car since the belly was caved in !! LOL


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I HAVE 2 OTHER HOMIES OUT OF MORGAN HILL THEY ARE BUILDING CARS JUST FOR THIS SHOW HOW MANY OTHER PEOPLE HERE ARE BULIDING CARS FOR THIS SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Feb 21 2005, 11:26 PM
> *I HAVE 2 OTHER HOMIES OUT OF MORGAN HILL THEY ARE BUILDING CARS JUST FOR THIS SHOW HOW MANY OTHER PEOPLE HERE ARE BULIDING CARS FOR THIS SHOW :biggrin:
> [snapback]2759436[/snapback]​*


COOL SHIT.....THATS WHAT WE WANT.....THERE IS GOING TO BE ALOT OF PEOPLE BLUIDING SHIT FOR THIS.....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 20 2005, 08:28 PM
> *Isnt it in Milpitas?
> [snapback]2753724[/snapback]​*



it sure is miss jenn


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Feb 20 2005, 06:24 PM
> *Hey nasty84 hows your ride doin is it almost done
> [snapback]2753147[/snapback]​*


i got the cash, i got the paint, i got everything but a place to work on it at. im just waitin on harry to tell me to bring the bitch over


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Feb 22 2005, 05:12 PM
> *i got the cash, i got the paint, i got everything but a place to work on it at. im just waitin on harry to tell me to bring the bitch over
> [snapback]2762700[/snapback]​*



lol your gonna wait a while im still waiting :biggrin:


you gona take it to this?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 22 2005, 05:15 PM
> *lol your gonna wait a while im still waiting  :biggrin:
> you gona take it to this?
> [snapback]2762710[/snapback]​*


LOL.....WHATS THE HOLD UP? HE GOT NO JOB....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 22 2005, 05:53 PM
> *LOL.....WHATS THE HOLD UP? HE GOT NO JOB....
> [snapback]2762849[/snapback]​*


he has alot of shit in the workx tho :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 22 2005, 04:15 PM
> *lol your gonna wait a while im still waiting  :biggrin:
> you gona take it to this?
> [snapback]2762710[/snapback]​*


yea i might wait awhile but atleast it will be done right

and naw i dont think ill be ready


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Feb 22 2005, 06:17 PM
> *yea i might wait awhile but atleast it will be done right
> 
> and naw i rpolly wont make it
> [snapback]2762937[/snapback]​*


TAKE YOUR TIME


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 22 2005, 05:19 PM
> *TAKE YOUR TIME
> [snapback]2762941[/snapback]​*


thank you shark. rushin shit only leads to shit being half ass


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Feb 22 2005, 06:20 PM
> *thank you shark. rushin shit only leads to shit being half ass
> [snapback]2762947[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT^^^

(.) (.)


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

can't wait till summer...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 24 2005, 12:38 AM
> *can't wait till summer...
> [snapback]2769223[/snapback]​*


  are you going to be ready?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

oh ya i'll be ready, shark....


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 24 2005, 03:02 PM
> *oh ya i'll be ready, shark....
> [snapback]2771928[/snapback]​*


what are you bringin


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 23 2005, 11:38 PM
> *can't wait till summer...
> [snapback]2769223[/snapback]​*


ME TOO, ITS GOING TO BE POPPIN THI YEAR.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 24 2005, 08:06 PM
> *ME TOO, ITS GOING TO BE POPPIN THI YEAR.
> [snapback]2773082[/snapback]​*


HELL YA


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

SO are we going to Do the sunday afternoon thang this summer?


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SUMMER NORTHERN CALI IS GONNA BE POPPIN LIKE NEVER BEFORE.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Feb 25 2005, 12:23 AM
> *CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SUMMER NORTHERN CALI IS GONNA BE POPPIN LIKE NEVER BEFORE.
> [snapback]2774236[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *33rdFleetWood Posted Yesterday, 05:05 PM
> QUOTE(MRIMPALA2000510 @ Feb 24 2005, 03:02 PM)
> oh ya i'll be ready, shark....
> 
> ...



i have a 2000 impala ls all done up...but its bagged i was going to lift my 90 but i was told by a well known person who lifts lincolns that there the worst year to lift...so i'm going to sell that and look for a 96-97


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I HEARD THAT THE BAY AREA KING OF THE STREET IS GONNA BE ON SEPT 4 IS THIS TRUE I SAW IS ON THE CALI EVENTS AND IS WAS BY PSTA.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Feb 28 2005, 12:42 AM
> *I HEARD THAT THE BAY AREA KING OF THE STREET IS GONNA BE ON SEPT 4 IS THIS TRUE I SAW IS ON THE CALI EVENTS AND IS WAS BY PSTA.
> [snapback]2786724[/snapback]​*


I heard it might be on the 4th.I might be wrong.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

way more then enough time for people to get there shit ready!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Feb 28 2005, 12:42 AM
> *I HEARD THAT THE BAY AREA KING OF THE STREET IS GONNA BE ON SEPT 4 IS THIS TRUE I SAW IS ON THE CALI EVENTS AND IS WAS BY PSTA.
> [snapback]2786724[/snapback]​*


NOT REALLY SURE.....ITS GOING TO HAPPEND FOR SURE....THERE IS GOING TO BE ENOUGH TIME...THE FLYER SHOULD BE OUT SOON


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 28 2005, 06:56 AM
> *I heard it might be on the 4th.I might be wrong.
> [snapback]2787206[/snapback]​*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I can't wait to bring out my ride in the summer, I'm going to pull all the hoes


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 3 2005, 02:03 AM
> *I can't wait to bring out my ride in the summer, I'm going to pull all the hoes
> [snapback]2802060[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

to the motherfucken top!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 3 2005, 01:03 AM
> *I can't wait to bring out my ride in the summer, I'm going to pull all the hoes
> [snapback]2802060[/snapback]​*


ME TOO MY 64 IS ALMOST DONE, SEE YOU OUT ON THE BLVD.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Looking forward to the competion. Its about time I see some 64's on the street, the more the better


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPS 408 PLAYER


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 6 2005, 03:26 AM
> *Looking forward to the competion. Its about time I see some 64's on the street, the more the better
> [snapback]2814772[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

damn this shit is gonna be tight :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

I WENT TO GO SEE SERGIO FROM DEL TOROS CUSTOMS YESTERDAY, HE IS DOWN TO DONATE A COMPLETE SET UP TO RAFFLE OFF AT THE KING OF THE STREETS. GOOD LOOKING OUT SERGIO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 8 2005, 11:25 AM
> *I WENT TO GO SEE SERGIO FROM DEL TOROS CUSTOMS YESTERDAY, HE IS DOWN TO DONATE A COMPLETE SET UP TO RAFFLE OFF AT THE KING OF THE STREETS.  GOOD LOOKING OUT SERGIO. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2823548[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SORRY FOR THE DELAY ON THE FLYER...IT SHOULD BE UP SOON. WE HAVE A FEW SPOTS......WE WANT TO MAKE IT A FOR SURE PLACE BEFORE WE POST....JUST SIT BACK, STILL WORK ON YOUR SHIT.....KING OF THE STREET.. IS STILL GOING TO HAPPEND. THE BEST IN NOR. CAL. IN YEARS. DONT FORGET .. . . ...... . . . .... .
1ST 500.00
2ND 250.00
3RD 150.00

SINGLE, DOUBLE, RADICAL.
CANT GO WRONG..
ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO P.M. ME.. OR SANJOSE64


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...view=getnewpost


----------



## RAIDERS_HUH (Mar 9, 2005)

DAM, CANT WAIT THIS IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK.


----------



## RAIDERS_HUH (Mar 9, 2005)

WHAT UP LOOPS uffin:


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

What's crackin.


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds like this show is going to bring out lot's of clubs and people.


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

TITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loops408_@Mar 9 2005, 04:47 PM
> *What's crackin.
> [snapback]2829703[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP LOOPS, JUST HERE AT WORK FUCKING WITH RAIDERS HUH.


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

What up with this show. I see lot's of posts and frm many different people. This show probably will be the best of the summer even the year.


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

Tell that fool to get back to work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loops408_@Mar 9 2005, 04:55 PM
> *What up with this show. I see lot's of posts and frm many different people. This show probably will be the best of the summer even the year.
> [snapback]2829772[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT, WE NEED TO GET IT CRACKIN AGAIN LIKE BACK IN THE DAY, HOPEFULY THIS PUTS LOWRIDING AND SAN JO BACK ON THE MAP.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

got jackie chan yup in here now.........uhhhhh...shaaaaaaaa


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 9 2005, 04:09 PM
> *got jackie chan yup in here now.........uhhhhh...shaaaaaaaa
> [snapback]2829838[/snapback]​*


YOU CRAZY FOOL!


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 9 2005, 04:07 PM
> *THATS RIGHT, WE NEED TO GET IT CRACKIN AGAIN LIKE BACK IN THE DAY,  HOPEFULY THIS PUTS LOWRIDING AND SAN JO BACK ON THE MAP.
> [snapback]2829828[/snapback]​*


Oh this is definitely going to put SHARKSIDE All over the map. Good shit fellas. Yuur name is definitely going to rein.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

JUST HEARD THAT TRUUCHA WILL BE FILMING NOR CAL KING OF THAT STREET ON LABOR DAY WEEKEND IT GONNA BE HOTTER THEN FUCK.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Every DAY it feels more and more like this summer is going to be CRACKIN fa-sho!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 10 2005, 12:19 PM
> *Every DAY it feels more and more like this summer is going to be CRACKIN fa-sho!
> [snapback]2833460[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

thats rite summer is gonna be of the hook... !


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Mar 10 2005, 01:44 PM
> *thats rite summer is gonna be of the hook... !
> [snapback]2833566[/snapback]​*


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

SHARK HAVE YOU HAD ANY LUCK ON THE LOCATION FOR THE YA AREA KOS YOUR GONNA NEED A PRETTY BIG DAMN AREA FOR THE AMOUNT OF CARS HOMIES.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Mar 10 2005, 11:44 AM
> *thats rite summer is gonna be of the hook... !
> [snapback]2833566[/snapback]​*


CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I HAVE A QUESTION IS THERE GONNA BE A RADICAL HOP CUZ I KNOW PROBADLY THERE'S GONNA BE A SINGLE GATE HOPPER THAT SIT'S ON IT'S ASS OR A DOUBLE THAT SIT'S ON THE BUMPER.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Mar 11 2005, 11:34 PM
> *I HAVE A QUESTION IS THERE GONNA BE A RADICAL HOP CUZ I KNOW PROBADLY THERE'S GONNA BE A SINGLE GATE HOPPER THAT SIT'S ON IT'S ASS OR A DOUBLE THAT SIT'S ON THE BUMPER.
> [snapback]2841551[/snapback]​*


THERE WILL BE A RADICAL CLASS. SINGLE STREET, DOUBLE STREET AND RADICAL ANYTHING GOES.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

TIGHT THANKS JUST ASKING BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Mar 12 2005, 11:12 AM
> *TIGHT THANKS JUST ASKING BRO. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2842620[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

so is this just for the bay?? or is it nor cal??--king of the streets?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Mar 15 2005, 02:20 PM
> *so is this just for the bay?? or is it nor cal??--king of the streets?
> [snapback]2854260[/snapback]​*


NOR.CAL....EVERYONE....


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

good :biggrin:  now i'll always check this topic for details (time/place)
i dont think that was posted yet? right or am i missing something?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Mar 15 2005, 03:21 PM
> *good :biggrin:    now i'll always check this topic for details (time/place)
> i dont think that was posted yet? right or am i missing something?
> [snapback]2854670[/snapback]​*


MORE INFO SOON.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 15 2005, 04:23 PM
> *MORE INFO SOON.
> [snapback]2854685[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

everything looking good guys just hold on tight. :biggrin:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I HAVE A QUESTION I HAVE A COUSIN THAT LIVES IN MANTECA AND HE WANTS TO COMPETE IN KING OF THE STREETS CAN HE. JUST ASKING.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Is sharkside the official host of king of the streets


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Mar 16 2005, 09:58 PM
> *I HAVE A QUESTION I HAVE A COUSIN THAT LIVES IN MANTECA AND HE WANTS TO COMPETE IN KING OF THE STREETS CAN HE. JUST ASKING.
> [snapback]2861366[/snapback]​*


TELL HIM HE IS WELCOME TO COME, THIS IS NOT ONLY FOR SAN JO,THIS IS FOR ALL OF NOR CAL.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 16 2005, 10:17 PM
> *Is sharkside the official host of king of the streets
> [snapback]2861468[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

EVEN FOR THE CENTRAL VALLEY THAT'S COOL SHARK :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Mar 17 2005, 12:39 AM
> *EVEN FOR THE CENTRAL VALLEY THAT'S COOL SHARK :biggrin:
> [snapback]2861776[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: everyone is welcome.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Coo, how many cars are you guys hopping... Or is that top secret.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 17 2005, 11:24 AM
> *Coo, how many cars are you guys hopping...  Or is that top secret.
> [snapback]2863834[/snapback]​*


WE SHOULD HAVE ABOUT 4 OR 5 CARS READY.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn 4 or 5 that's coo, do you guys have a place in mind?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 17 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Damn 4 or 5 that's coo, do you guys have a place in mind?
> [snapback]2865807[/snapback]​*


WE HAVE ABOUT 3 SPOTS TO CHOOSE FROM.WE ARE TRYING TO FIND THE BEST AND BIGGEST LOCATION.(250 TO 350 CARS) WE SHOULD HAVE A CONFIRMED SPOT IN A COUPLE OF DAYS , AS SOON AS EVERYTHING IS FINALIZED WE WILL PUT OUT A FLYER.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Coo, can you email me the flyer when its done?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 18 2005, 01:05 AM
> *Coo, can you email me the flyer when its done?
> [snapback]2867342[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

KEEP IT ON THE TOP!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Whats up,
Hey PTSA when you move and when did the Individuals plaque go up? Thats cool, the Caddy's from Individuals have always come out pretty clean. Since you been up there have you come across an older vato up there goes by the name of Cadillac Jack? I would buy alot of parts from him and would like to get ahold of him again. If not see if someone from Individuals has his number for me. 1998Shark I saw the Towncar sittin where its sittin all nice and ready. SanJose64, you get your engine wired up already? 

If you guys have an old school hop (pack of cigs or beer bottle) I will hop the 54 against another bomb!

Fuck that! It was a joke...but if one pulls up...I might have to hit a whole 5". I can lay the back and hit bumper!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 19 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Whats up,
> Hey PTSA when you move and when did the Individuals plaque go up? Thats cool, the Caddy's from Individuals have always come out pretty clean. Since you been up there have you come across an older vato up there goes by the name of Cadillac Jack? I would buy alot of parts from him and would like to get ahold of him again. If not see if someone from Individuals has his number for me. 1998Shark I saw the Towncar sittin where its sittin all nice and ready. SanJose64, you get your engine wired up already?
> 
> ...


damn fool i thought you went back, i havnt heard from you in a minute how you been? hows the caddy?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 19 2005, 06:31 PM
> *Whats up,
> Hey PTSA when you move and when did the Individuals plaque go up? Thats cool, the Caddy's from Individuals have always come out pretty clean. Since you been up there have you come across an older vato up there goes by the name of Cadillac Jack? I would buy alot of parts from him and would like to get ahold of him again. If not see if someone from Individuals has his number for me. 1998Shark I saw the Towncar sittin where its sittin all nice and ready. SanJose64, you get your engine wired up already?
> 
> ...


WHAT UP CALI? YEAH THE 4 IS DONE JUST DOING SOME EXTRA CHROMING, GOING TO BE SHOW AND GET UP, YOU KNOW IM GOING TO HAVE TO CLOWN THESE NEW FOOLS UP HERE FROM INDIVIDUALS> :buttkick: <SHARKSIDE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 20 2005, 03:07 PM
> *WHAT UP CALI? YEAH THE 4 IS DONE JUST DOING SOME EXTRA CHROMING, GOING TO BE SHOW AND GET UP, YOU KNOW IM GOING TO HAVE TO CLOWN THESE NEW FOOLS UP HERE FROM INDIVIDUALS> :buttkick: <SHARKSIDE
> [snapback]2877133[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE..."PUTING IT DOWN FOR OUR TOWN".


----------



## RAIDERS_HUH (Mar 9, 2005)

I'LL BE THE FIRST ONE TO NOSE UP WITH ANY INDIVIDUALS CAR.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sharkside putting down, that's the shit I love to see


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

have u guys picked the date and place yet???


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Wassup with street car dance??? :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 20 2005, 08:15 PM
> *Wassup with street car dance???  :dunno:
> [snapback]2878645[/snapback]​*


you can bring you car to dance if you want...but there wont be no $$$ for car dancing.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 20 2005, 11:36 PM
> *you can bring you car to dance if you want...but there wont be no $$$ for car dancing.
> [snapback]2878772[/snapback]​*



Well then what kinda restrictions are there gonna be for double pump? I may be able to covert the rear suspension for hopping.


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

why is it not here yet ... wtf .... 
it it here yet
is it here yet 
is it here yet


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

your lock up. we will be posting it up on the flyer....your lock up cant be all crazy, that will be radical...everthing is going to be on the flyer. it should be out soon....make sure you come ....1st 500.00 2nd 250.00 3rd 150.00 .....single,double,radical. :thumbsup: let your homies know from over there...its going to be the biggest hop in nor.cal


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Mar 20 2005, 08:51 PM
> *why is it not here yet ... wtf ....
> it it here yet
> is it here yet
> ...


we want everyone to be able to have time to work on there car.....


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sharkside putting down, that's the shit I love to see


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 20 2005, 08:54 PM
> *Sharkside putting down, that's the shit I love to see
> [snapback]2878878[/snapback]​*


thanks homie...we are putting it down for San Jose...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sharkside putting down, that's the shit I love to see


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Mar 20 2005, 07:07 PM
> *have u guys picked the date and place yet???
> [snapback]2878595[/snapback]​*


DATE IS SET FOR SEPT.4TH 2005 LABOR DAY WEEKEND, JUST WAITING ON THE FINAL PAPER WORK TO BE FINISH ON THE LOCATION,DONT TRIP EVERYTHING IS IN THE WORKS, THIS WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

sorry..for this but i went to joe's house he had a new car. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 20 2005, 08:22 PM
> *DATE IS SET FOR SEPT.4TH 2005 LABOR DAY WEEKEND, JUST WAITING ON THE FINAL PAPER WORK TO BE FINISH ON THE LOCATION,DONT TRIP EVERYTHING IS IN THE WORKS, THIS WILL HAPPEN.
> [snapback]2878998[/snapback]​*



cool shit bro. you guys are doin it real big bro. props to sharkside for threwin this event for every 1.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 20 2005, 08:48 PM
> *sorry..for this but i went to joe's house he had a new car. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2879157[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Putting it down for san jose....
Shit that's all that matters, you guys keep this shit up, I'm looking forward to this summer


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 19 2005, 06:31 PM
> *Whats up,
> Hey PTSA when you move and when did the Individuals plaque go up? Thats cool, the Caddy's from Individuals have always come out pretty clean. Since you been up there have you come across an older vato up there goes by the name of Cadillac Jack? I would buy alot of parts from him and would like to get ahold of him again. If not see if someone from Individuals has his number for me. 1998Shark I saw the Towncar sittin where its sittin all nice and ready. SanJose64, you get your engine wired up already?
> 
> ...


what up c-stylz!? :biggrin: whats new on the bomb for this year?? that shit lookin clean as alwayz. still havent seen your lac though.

and wheres this new individuals chapter based??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 19 2005, 07:31 PM
> *Whats up,
> Hey PTSA when you move and when did the Individuals plaque go up? Thats cool, the Caddy's from Individuals have always come out pretty clean. Since you been up there have you come across an older vato up there goes by the name of Cadillac Jack? I would buy alot of parts from him and would like to get ahold of him again. If not see if someone from Individuals has his number for me. 1998Shark I saw the Towncar sittin where its sittin all nice and ready. SanJose64, you get your engine wired up already?
> 
> ...


Whats cracking.Good looking out!Cadillac Jack is well known out here.I need to holla at him bout some shit,alot of ridas out here have his #,thanks for the info though!

Coast one(and wheres this new individuals chapter based??)
San Jose!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_HUH_@Mar 20 2005, 03:30 PM
> *I'LL BE THE FIRST ONE TO NOSE UP WITH ANY INDIVIDUALS CAR.
> [snapback]2877242[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 21 2005, 12:05 AM
> *Putting it down for san jose....
> Shit that's all that matters, you guys keep this shit up, I'm looking forward to this summer
> [snapback]2879617[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT...PEOPLE GOING TO TRY TO BRING LA CLUBS TO NOR.CAL..ALL THERE GOING TO GET IS TROUBLE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 21 2005, 09:08 AM
> *THATS RIGHT...PEOPLE GOING TO TRY TO BRING LA CLUBS TO NOR.CAL..ALL THERE GOING TO GET IS TROUBLE.
> [snapback]2880661[/snapback]​*


Im not the first,or the Last to do it.Im repping San Jose,with a INDIVIDUALS.This is a Family thing,nothing else.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 21 2005, 09:21 AM
> *Im not the first,or the Last to do it.Im repping San Jose,with a INDIVIDUALS.This is a Family thing,nothing else.
> [snapback]2880693[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT YOU LIVED IN SAC.?LOL.......... I WONDER HOW A SAN JOSE PLAQUE WOULD LOOK IN SAC.....(OR A LA PLAQUE) THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMMMMMMM? O WILL GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 21 2005, 09:23 AM
> *I THOUGHT YOU LIVED IN SAC.?LOL.......... I WONDER HOW A SAN JOSE PLAQUE WOULD LOOK IN SAC.....(OR A LA PLAQUE) THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMMMMMMM? O WILL GOOD LUCK.
> [snapback]2880697[/snapback]​*


Yup,Moved to sac,Better Job,more $$$,And I bought a house,and Im working on the final touches of buying a town house as a investment!
I made the move to better myself.
Thanks for the encouragement! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Much Love and RESPECT for SHARKSIDE for putting on the KOS and putting San Jo BACK on the map where it belongs.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

sharkside can someone pm me and let me know where I can get my car done cheap, like interior, bags, system..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 21 2005, 01:37 PM
> *sharkside can someone pm me and let me know where I can get my car done cheap, like interior, bags, system..
> [snapback]2881831[/snapback]​*


cheap is not always good bro...sic motorsport on alum rock can do the bags251.9800 dont put bags on that put hydros. system try da spot on montery rd..cool prices


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I want hydros but I have no spot to charge my batteries and I don't know how to fuck with them if something happens, I want to go to sic but for what I want done he wants to charge me like 5grand. I'm only 19 and all I do is rent out jumpers on the weekends for money cause I'm a full time college student. But thanks for the advise I wish I had a sponser, shit I thought my nino at r&s was going to hook me up but he even wanted to charge like 3grand for a basic set up.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

what up Psta Individuals san jose chapter now? :0 cool. you running it? here


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 21 2005, 04:21 PM
> *what up Psta Individuals san jose chapter now? :0  cool. you running it? here
> [snapback]2883734[/snapback]​*


san jose chapter in sacramento... :dunno: :biggrin: 
you thinking of joining?? :0 
JK


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 21 2005, 05:44 PM
> *san jose chapter in sacramento...  :dunno: :biggrin:
> you thinking of joining?? :0
> JK
> [snapback]2883911[/snapback]​*


lol................


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 21 2005, 04:44 PM
> *san jose chapter in sacramento...  :dunno: :biggrin:
> you thinking of joining?? :0
> JK
> [snapback]2883911[/snapback]​*


haha no ***


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

How many car clubs do we have in san jose


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

JUST WONDERING ANY THING HAPPENING WITH AIR? :dunno:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Mar 21 2005, 10:05 PM
> *JUST WONDERING ANY THING HAPPENING WITH AIR? :dunno:
> [snapback]2885834[/snapback]​*


WE ARE IN THE WORKS WITH A SAN JOSE SHOP THAT MIGHT DONATE THE MONEY FOR A AIR CLASS, I WILL KEEP YOU INFORMED.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 21 2005, 05:19 PM
> *haha no ***
> [snapback]2884106[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: just fuckin with u... _dont get mad... why u mad_?? :roflmao:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 22 2005, 02:19 AM
> *WE ARE IN THE WORKS WITH A SAN JOSE SHOP THAT MIGHT DONATE THE MONEY FOR A AIR CLASS, I WILL KEEP YOU INFORMED.
> [snapback]2885953[/snapback]​*



Come on now.. You mean to tell me your thinking of having a catagory for air faggers. But, no car dancers!!! That aint coo... :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

shit some of those air faggers your talking about clown some of the cars that are lifted, which is a shame but thats the way the game goes :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 20 2005, 09:48 PM
> *sorry..for this but i went to joe's house he had a new car. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2879157[/snapback]​*


theres ur kandy red jeep outlaw with suicide doors with the sharkside sticker on the back window...... :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Mar 22 2005, 03:20 AM
> *theres ur kandy red jeep outlaw with suicide doors  with the sharkside sticker on the back window...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2886819[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Mar 22 2005, 04:20 AM
> *theres ur kandy red jeep outlaw with suicide doors  with the sharkside sticker on the back window...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2886819[/snapback]​*


lol...............ok...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 22 2005, 01:48 AM
> *Come on now.. You mean to tell me your thinking of having a catagory for air faggers. But, no car dancers!!!  That aint coo... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2886500[/snapback]​*


not that many people into car dancers anymore. like i said you can bring your car to dance but wont be any prize for the winner. make your own side bets.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn every day I come online to check for the day, you guys have me all anxious and shit......


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the number (BrownSocietyCC), he is the guy to go and is hella cool. Much respect goes out to Cadillac Jack.

PTSA, 
Good luck with the house, the club and the ride.

SanJose64, 
That mutha fucka was clean already..dont think there could be much more to chrome but cant wait to check it out.

CoastOne, 
Whats up, caddy aint nothing special...yet. The 54 is getting something done but cant release details just yet, just trying to be the first you know. Gotta bring it out of hibernation the right way.

1998Shark,
The body style of your ride is something I think looks sick done up...wanna see how it comes out.


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry but the only time I get on here is when I kick joe out of his spot at work. So if you ask a question or make a comment I wont reply for a few days. 1998Shark, how you get the shot of joes undercover ride with the SUPER WHITEWALLS?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hay sanjose64 your ride aint going to be on a trailor this summer is it?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 22 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Hay sanjose64 your ride aint going to be on a trailor this summer is it?
> [snapback]2891711[/snapback]​*


64 WAS NOT RUNNING YET LAST YEAR, BUT IS RUNNING THIS YEAR, YOU WONT SEE IT ON A TRAILER NO MORE.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

That shit was sick last year looking forward to your debut


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Feb 9 2005, 09:20 AM
> *kING OF THE STREETS/ BBQ/ POSSIBLE SHOW...THERE WILL BE THREE CATAGORIES, DOUBLE STREET, SINGLE STREET, AND RADICAL HOP...$500 1ST PLACE, $250 2ND, $100 3RD PER ALL CATAGORIES.
> 
> HOSTED BY SHARKSIDE C.C.
> ...


THE MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO BREAK FOOLS OFF,SOME POST TIME &DATE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ooohh shit!!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 23 2005, 10:03 PM
> *THE MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO BREAK FOOLS OFF,SOME POST TIME &DATE
> [snapback]2897687[/snapback]​*


TALKS CHEAP, WE'LL SEE.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TALKIN JUNK THAT'S COOL MY EXTREME HYDRO EQUIPPED MONTE WILL BE READY TO BREAK SOME 818 ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 23 2005, 11:03 PM
> *THE MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO BREAK FOOLS OFF,SOME POST TIME &DATE
> [snapback]2897687[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN MAJESTICS_@Mar 23 2005, 10:03 PM
> *THE MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO BREAK FOOLS OFF,SOME POST TIME &DATE
> [snapback]2897687[/snapback]​*


my ride aint a hopper but i know alot of cars just in san jo that fuck shit up. talk is very cheap. id hate to see u make a fool of your self and get served right away. to be honest i dont think any 1 is worried about the talkers. they are more worried about the people that dont say shit. cuz those are the people that come out and "break fools off" 


if their even worried at all that is


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I think China Man is the 818 single pump King of the Street.

This event looks like day by day its going to be BIGGER and BETTER.This will put San Jose back on the map for sure and raise ALOT of eye brows.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2005, 11:05 AM
> *I think China Man is the 818 single pump King of the Street.
> 
> This event looks like day by day its going to be BIGGER and BETTER.This will put San Jose back on the map for sure and raise ALOT of eye brows.
> [snapback]2899900[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WAITING FOR SOME PEOPLE TO CALL ME BACK...SEE IF ITS OK TO HAVE IT AT THERE SCHOOL. SHIT THEY NEED MONEY W/ ALL THE PINK SLIPS THEY ARE GETTING. NO MATTER WHAT ITS STILL GOING TO HAPPEND!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2005, 11:05 AM
> *I think China Man is the 818 single pump King of the Street.
> 
> This event looks like day by day its going to be BIGGER and BETTER.This will put San Jose back on the map for sure and raise ALOT of eye brows.
> [snapback]2899900[/snapback]​*


WHAT IF YOU HAVE NO EYE BROWS OR HAVE A UNI-BROW.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 24 2005, 12:36 PM
> *WHAT IF YOU HAVE NO EYE BROWS OR HAVE A UNI-BROW.
> [snapback]2900073[/snapback]​*


SOMETHING LIKE THIS, YOU MEAN?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 24 2005, 12:36 PM
> *WHAT IF YOU HAVE NO EYE BROWS OR HAVE A UNI-BROW.
> [snapback]2900073[/snapback]​*


I like when they are drawn on like This....


/ \ /\
/ \ / \
/ \ / \


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2005, 01:01 PM
> *I like when they are drawn on like This....
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 21 2005, 11:23 PM
> *:roflmao:  just fuckin with u... dont get mad... why u mad?? :roflmao:
> [snapback]2886414[/snapback]​*


HA HA HA HA HA HA LOL> LMSAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loops408_@Mar 24 2005, 03:37 PM
> *HA HA HA HA HA HA LOL> LMSAO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2900881[/snapback]​*


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPS


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

I've changed my name to ROCKY!!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha ha JK!!!! What's crackin?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

WHAT UP LOOPS?!


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2005, 01:59 PM
> *WHAT UP LOOPS?!
> [snapback]2901026[/snapback]​*


Just pullen a 12 hour shift here at work. Hey is your car going to be done by the show??????


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loops408_@Mar 24 2005, 02:43 PM
> *I've changed my name to ROCKY!!!!!! ha ha ha ha ha ha JK!!!! What's crackin?
> [snapback]2900927[/snapback]​*


MORE LIKE DUNKIE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THATS SOME


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOOPS NEW CAR


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOOPS NEW CAR


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm mad now. Why am I getting mad???????? NICE TITTIES!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

YOUR LADY COMING FROM MEXICO


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

DUNKIE???????? That's a new one. :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 24 2005, 04:33 PM
> *YOUR LADY COMING FROM MEXICO
> [snapback]2901251[/snapback]​*


Is that STEVES truck???
bringing back LORENA??!!??!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOOPS NEW LADY

*pic removed / edited by admin*


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

OOOOOOOOH NICE ONE!


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

> LOOPS NEW LADY
> [snapback]2901286[/snapback]​[/quote
> She's fine huh?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

Look what I bought 1998 Shark for her birthday.


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

I also bought this for my lady French Toast, I mean Coast 1


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

Look Coast 1 and 1998 Shark. Homos of a feather flock together!


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm just playing along. Don't get mad fellas. It's all fun and games! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 24 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Is that  STEVES truck???
> bringing back LORENA??!!??!!
> [snapback]2901263[/snapback]​*


LOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

got some cheap shots while i was at lunch.
hey loops...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

loops dancing at zoes


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: oh shit. thats too much...

loops will your car be ready for king of the streets? dancer?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

or more like this?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

damn kenneth


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2005, 04:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  oh shit. thats too much...
> 
> loops will your car be ready for king of the streets? dancer?
> [snapback]2901911[/snapback]​*


dam COAST your car caddy came out nice!


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

1998 Shark as a superhero!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn we got jokes hun.... Shit I thought san jo was supposed to stick together, fuck it I'm having more laughs this way


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loops408_@Mar 24 2005, 05:52 PM
> *dam COAST your car caddy came out nice!
> [snapback]2901996[/snapback]​*


you like?? thats the old look... im redoing it sent it down to LA for Mear One to piece/mural it all out... youll see it at king of the streets  :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Mar 25 2005, 06:32 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2906978[/snapback]​*


:http://content.ugoto.com/?id=19125&type=9
HELLA FUNNY


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

keep it on page 1


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Been offline a couple of days, is there a aet date yet?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Labor day weekend. Sept 4, 2005....


----------



## nsanchez (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello,

Have you found a location yet?

Thanks,
Natalie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FIND OUT WEDNESDAY.


----------



## nsanchez (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 29 2005, 11:43 AM
> *FIND OUT WEDNESDAY.
> [snapback]2923671[/snapback]​*



Thank you for letting me know. I will check back at that time.

Thanks,
Natalie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nsanchez_@Mar 29 2005, 12:46 PM
> *Thank you for letting me know.  I will check back at that time.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


IF I KNEW IT WOULD OF BEEN UP ALL LONG TIME AGO. SAN JOSE DOESNT WANT ANY SHOWS. THATS WHY ITS SO HARD TO FIND A GOOD PLACE. NO MATTER WHAT, KING OF THE STREETS WILL STILL HAPPEN. SAN JOSE OR NOT..SOMEWHERE CLOSE BY.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sept4 damn can't wait.. Sanjo64 your going to wait that long to bring out your ride?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 29 2005, 08:47 PM
> *Sept4 damn can't wait.. Sanjo64 your going to wait that long to bring out your ride?
> [snapback]2926234[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

HOW MANY CARS ARE GONNA BE ALLOWED DO TO LACK OF SPACE AND ALSO WILL THIS BE A MINI CAR-SHOW.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 1 2005, 10:57 PM
> *HOW MANY CARS ARE GONNA BE ALLOWED DO TO LACK OF SPACE AND ALSO WILL THIS BE A MINI CAR-SHOW.
> [snapback]2942705[/snapback]​*


SHOULD HOLD UP TO 300 CARS HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey sanjo64 don't wait that long to bring it out, clown all summer not just one night I'm looking forward to some composition


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 2 2005, 09:52 PM
> *Hey sanjo64 don't wait that long to bring it out, clown all summer not just one night I'm looking forward to some composition
> [snapback]2945757[/snapback]​*


your gonna have your hands full homie.
That Blue SHARKSIDE 64 is gonna be the HOTTEST Impala in San Jo.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 2 2005, 10:56 PM
> *your gonna have your hands full homie.
> That Blue SHARKSIDE 64 is gonna be the HOTTEST Impala in San Jo.
> [snapback]2946072[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: i agree


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

i will have to second that opinion.... that impala is going to be SJ"S trademark.........


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

any flicks of it


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

NO DOUBT THAT BLUE IMPALA IS REALLY HOT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree to, that 64 is off the hook.. Which is why I think you should bring it out.... Are you guys going to bring out a lot of cars this summer


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree to, that 64 is off the hook.. Which is why I think you should bring it out.... Are you guys going to bring out a lot of cars this summer


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree to, that 64 is off the hook.. Which is why I think you should bring it out.... Are you guys going to bring out a lot of cars this summer


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn my sidekickII is acting a foo, posted that shit 3 times


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

any word on the location yet?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2005, 12:03 PM
> *any word on the location yet?
> [snapback]2951476[/snapback]​*


lol. for us to know, for you to find out.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 4 2005, 12:16 PM
> *lol. for us to know, for you to find out.
> [snapback]2951499[/snapback]​*


I think thats why I asked the question.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2005, 12:18 PM
> *I think thats why I asked the question.
> [snapback]2951509[/snapback]​*


but you still didnt find out.......so haha


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 4 2005, 12:57 PM
> *but you still didnt find out.......so haha
> [snapback]2951657[/snapback]​*


LOL,Smart ass!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2005, 01:51 PM
> *LOL,Smart ass!
> [snapback]2951810[/snapback]​*


i know huh


----------



## littleMEME (Mar 16, 2005)

WERE IS GOING TO BE AT AND WHAT DATE AND TIME


----------



## littleMEME (Mar 16, 2005)

I' WILL BE THERE JUST TELL ME WERE ,DATE ,AND TIME


----------



## littleMEME (Mar 16, 2005)

TELL ME


----------



## littleMEME (Mar 16, 2005)

LA IS NUMBER ONE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Little MEME,you have to be one of the most annyoing fools on LIL!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2005, 02:11 PM
> *Little MEME,you have to be one of the most annyoing fools on LIL!
> [snapback]2951902[/snapback]​*


does he even have a car?


----------



## littleMEME (Mar 16, 2005)

THERE ALOT OF PEAPLE THAT TALK AND THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littleMEME_@Apr 4 2005, 01:10 PM
> *LA IS NUMBER ONE
> [snapback]2951890[/snapback]​*



i think i remember seein u on cali swangin. u looked like you were drunk. well sounded i should say. you were sayin some shit like locos are number 1 or something.but the thing is from what i understood from the video. those cars werent even yours. its not my event so it will be up to them if they wanna let la in this 2. the only thing i would say is if you wanna hop against bay riders. you should bring the pink slip that says you own the car. just my 2 cents. :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littleMEME_@Apr 4 2005, 02:18 PM
> *THERE ALOT OF PEAPLE THAT TALK AND THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR
> [snapback]2951939[/snapback]​*


i guess you can on the internet....i have 100000.000 dollars too. belive me....ask ask me...cause i dont give a fuck if you do.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littleMEME_@Apr 4 2005, 02:18 PM
> *THERE ALOT OF PEAPLE THAT TALK AND THEY DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR
> [snapback]2951939[/snapback]​*


you must be one of them


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I FEEL LIKE IM WATCHING YOUNG HOG AND EARLY CALI SWANGINS... HISTORY DOES REPEAT ITSELF... :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 4 2005, 02:29 PM
> *you must be one of them
> [snapback]2952005[/snapback]​*


 :0 

15 yr old always talkin on here

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope that car gets up half as good as you say it could cause this aint SOrryCAL...... Your dealing with the BAY.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I hope that car gets up half as good as you say it could cause this aint SOrryCAL...... Your dealing with the BAY. And like NASTY said if smell-a gets invited you can only swing what you bring.. Make sure the ride is yours


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Can't wait for this event...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

I THOUGHT DIZ WAZ A NOR CAL KOS????? PPL 4RM DOWN south ALREADY TALKIN LOUD ON DA NET WOULDN'T B GOOD TO HAVE THEM IN PERSON UNLESS U GUYZ LIKE DRAMA.....I DON'T....MY 2 CENTZ


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I DON'T KNOW INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ I WOULDN'T MIND SCHOOLING SOMEONE FROM LA WIT MY 86 MONTE STRAIGHT SINGLE GATE TO THE FRONT 14 INCH STOKES WITH 10 BATTERY'S JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Have you guys narrowed the destination yet, if so yous can pm me with the location I won't tell...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Have you guys narrowed the destination yet, if so yous can pm me with the location I won't tell...


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Piece of shit sidekiceII always puts out more than one reply


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Apr 5 2005, 04:11 PM
> *I THOUGHT DIZ WAZ A NOR CAL KOS????? PPL 4RM DOWN south ALREADY TALKIN LOUD ON DA NET WOULDN'T B GOOD TO HAVE THEM IN PERSON UNLESS U GUYZ LIKE DRAMA.....I DON'T....MY 2 CENTZ
> [snapback]2957902[/snapback]​*


Would YOU be the one to bring drama Chivo?Little MEME is a dumb ass nuttswinger who got BANNED from LIL 2 days ago.
There are some cool homies from Majestics that want to come up for the KOS.I would look at it as a complament,instead of a Disrespect.
Like the mystery man siad,He would LOVE a shot to beat a LA car.Im pretty sure The SHARKSIDE homies will have all the nessesary security set up for that day.
Chivo,you also got to look at it like this homie,San Jo hasent been crackin since 2000,and even that year was so-so.This is the year San Jo can really be put back on the map and make fools wanna ride again,and fix up their rides.BUT IF that shit gets fucked up,it might NEVER be the same.
I honestly believe this is a make it or break it year in San Jo.
just MY .02.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

DAMN RIGHT PSTA WE NEED THIS FOR SAN JO AND ALL THE YA AREA LIKE YOU IF THIS FAIL'S DUE TO STUPID SHIT LOWRIDING IN GENERAL IN THE BAY AREA IS FOREVER FUCKED. WE NEED TO DUE THIS THE RIGHT WAY.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 6 2005, 08:06 AM
> *DAMN RIGHT PSTA WE NEED THIS FOR SAN JO AND ALL THE YA AREA LIKE YOU IF THIS FAIL'S DUE TO STUPID SHIT LOWRIDING IN GENERAL IN THE BAY AREA IS FOREVER FUCKED. WE NEED TO DUE THIS THE RIGHT WAY.
> [snapback]2960995[/snapback]​*


Thats what Im talking about,you got the RIGHT idea homie!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 5 2005, 09:43 PM
> *I DON'T KNOW INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ I WOULDN'T MIND SCHOOLING SOMEONE FROM LA WIT MY 86 MONTE STRAIGHT SINGLE GATE TO THE FRONT 14 INCH STOKES WITH 10 BATTERY'S JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2959736[/snapback]​*



i wouldnt mind seein u school some 1 either. but honestly, think about the bay and la have two different styles. i bet your monte looks clean and has all the parts on it. most of la's cars "that hop" look like shit with huge strokes in the back.


now im not sayin every 1 should hop clean cars and only clean cars. but i think it should be evenly matched u know what i mean. and its not just a LA hate thing. cuz i wouldnt wanna see u go up against del toros circus car either. just my 2 cents


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 6 2005, 10:19 AM
> *i wouldnt mind seein u school some 1 either. but honestly, think about the bay and la have two different styles. i bet your monte looks clean and has all the parts on it. most of la's cars "that hop" look like shit with huge strokes in the back.
> now im not sayin every 1 should hop clean cars and only clean cars. but i think it should be evenly matched u know what i mean. and its not just a LA hate thing. cuz i wouldnt wanna see u go up against del toros circus car either. just my 2 cents
> [snapback]2961492[/snapback]​*


not 100% true dog.there are ALOT of clean cars that get up in LA,its just the circus cars are making the most noise right now.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 6 2005, 09:48 AM
> *not 100% true dog.there are ALOT of clean cars that get up in LA,its just the circus cars are making the most noise right now.
> [snapback]2961596[/snapback]​*


yea there is hella clean cars out there that can get up.but what im talkin about is like u said. the ones makin all the noise right now. like alot of the locos cars. 

it would be nice to see the bay take out la riders. but take out the real la riders witht he clean cars


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Its hard for me to stay foucesed with that Avatar!
Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 6 2005, 07:28 AM
> *Would YOU be the one to bring drama Chivo?Little MEME is a dumb ass nuttswinger who got BANNED from LIL 2 days ago.
> There are some cool homies from Majestics that want to come up for the KOS.I would look at it as a complament,instead of a Disrespect.
> Like the mystery man siad,He would LOVE a shot to beat a LA car.Im pretty sure The SHARKSIDE homies will have all the nessesary security set up for that day.
> ...


NEVER ME BRO I'M JUS SAYIN HOMEBOY WAZ TALKIN LOUD ON HERE NOW IF HE OR ANY1 FROM DOWN SOUTH OR ANYWHERE DID DAT IN PERSON IT WOULD B ALL BAD 4 EVERYBODY....WHOEVER GOEZ HOP UR SHIT DON'T TALK SHYT DATZ WUT ALWAYZ FUCKZ EVERTHING UP....PSTZ DON'T COME AT ME SIDEWAYZ ASKIN ME IF I WOULD BRING DA DRAMA BRO DAT AIN'T ME I'M JUS BEIN REAL....


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

SO SHOULD WE OR SHOULD WE NOT BE EXPECTING TO BE HOPPIN AGAINST LA CARS?ANYONE KNOW IF THESE GUYS R SERIOUS ABOUT COMING UP?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 6 2005, 12:04 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  one of my favorites too. i have a bunch more but i dunno this 1 is the shit :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Apr 6 2005, 02:14 PM
> *NEVER ME BRO I'M JUS SAYIN HOMEBOY WAZ TALKIN LOUD ON HERE NOW IF HE OR ANY1 FROM DOWN SOUTH OR ANYWHERE DID DAT IN PERSON IT WOULD B ALL BAD 4 EVERYBODY....WHOEVER GOEZ HOP UR SHIT DON'T TALK SHYT DATZ WUT ALWAYZ FUCKZ EVERTHING UP....PSTZ DON'T COME AT ME SIDEWAYZ ASKIN ME IF I WOULD BRING DA DRAMA BRO DAT AIN'T ME I'M JUS BEIN REAL....
> [snapback]2962581[/snapback]​*


I understand that dog,BUT I was asking a question,not out of disrespect,but to clearify what you was saying,Im always am straight up,never "sideways".


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't we all just get along...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 6 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Can't we all just get along...
> [snapback]2962911[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 
Na,Chivos cool,we both always got something to say!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

ISN'T THIS BAY AREA KOS? IM PLANNING ON ATTENDING BUT FOR REAL I WANT TO TAKE MY KIDS SO I DONT WANT NO FUNK THAT DAY. I READ EARLY ON THAT THIS WAS A NOR-CAL BAY ARE KOS AND THE LA CARS ARE WELCOME BUT NOT ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE? LIKE HOMEBOY SAID THATS WHERE THE DRAMA WILL START. ON BOTH SIDES. IM JUST PUTTING IN MY 2 CENTS. THE BAY DONT NEED HELP TO GET LOWRIDING POPPING AGAIN. THIS SHOW IS ALREADY GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK. NO DISRESPECT JUST WANT A COOL SHOW.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

WHAT UP PSTA, BRINGING ANY INDIVIDUALS CAR TO KOS?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Apr 6 2005, 04:16 PM
> *WHAT UP PSTA, BRINGING ANY INDIVIDUALS CAR TO KOS?
> [snapback]2963143[/snapback]​*


What up SJ64!
besides MINES?! :biggrin: 
im not sure.
Tell Jackie Chan I said whats crackin!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 6 2005, 04:15 PM
> *ISN'T THIS BAY AREA KOS?  IM PLANNING ON ATTENDING BUT FOR REAL I WANT TO TAKE MY KIDS SO I DONT WANT NO FUNK THAT DAY.  I READ EARLY ON THAT THIS WAS A NOR-CAL BAY ARE KOS AND THE LA CARS ARE WELCOME BUT NOT ELIGIBLE TO COMPETE?  LIKE HOMEBOY SAID THATS WHERE THE DRAMA WILL START.  ON BOTH SIDES.  IM JUST PUTTING IN MY 2 CENTS.  THE BAY DONT NEED HELP TO GET LOWRIDING POPPING AGAIN.  THIS SHOW IS ALREADY GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK.  NO DISRESPECT JUST WANT A COOL SHOW.
> [snapback]2963132[/snapback]​*


ya bro ....bring the family...its a family event...i dont think there will be any l.a. cars up here. There going to be cops there...so if any one feels like going to jail feel free too. the reason we should have cops so there wont be no drama...between noone! It's a "Nor.Cal. KING OF THE STREETS!"


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 6 2005, 04:42 PM
> *ya bro ....bring the family...its a family event...i dont think there will be any l.a. cars up here. There going to be cops there...so if any one feels like going to jail feel free too. the reason we should have cops so there wont be no drama...between noone! It's a "Nor.Cal. KING OF THE STREETS!"
> [snapback]2963337[/snapback]​*


Well said 98.Like you said this is a FAMILY event.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll bring both my Kids....hey PSTA, now you could see my second born. He'll be pretty close to 2 years on that day..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 6 2005, 05:07 PM
> *I'll bring both my Kids....hey PSTA, now you could see my second born. He'll be pretty close to 2 years on that day..
> [snapback]2963521[/snapback]​*


nachosharksidesj408 :roflmao:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Aztecas CC from the 209 will be there with a couple of hoppers with big surprises   :biggrin:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

FOR WHAT I'M HEARING IS THAT MEME FROM MAJESTICS IS COMING TO SAN JO CUZ HE HAS FAMILY HERE AND MEME FROM LOCOS SAY'S HE'S COMING MAYBE WITH PSYCO'S CUTLASS AND CHINA MAN SAYS HE MIGHT COME SO WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 6 2005, 07:25 PM
> *nachosharksidesj408 :roflmao:
> [snapback]2964303[/snapback]​*


:0
[attachmentid=141680] 

:roflmao:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

BACK BUMPER MAN IF MEME FROM LOCOS COMES DOWN FROM LA WITH PSYCO'S RADICAL CUTLASS FROM VICTIMS OF CIRCUMSTANCE CAR CLUB IS DEL TORO'S GONNA PUT IT DOWN FOR THE BAY.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 6 2005, 03:59 PM
> *:roflmao:
> Na,Chivos cool,we both always got something to say!
> [snapback]2963037[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 6 2005, 05:07 PM
> *I'll bring both my Kids....hey PSTA, now you could see my second born. He'll be pretty close to 2 years on that day..
> [snapback]2963521[/snapback]​*


I HAVE seen your second born!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2005, 11:50 PM
> *:0
> [attachmentid=141680]
> 
> ...


Josh?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Kaleb


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 7 2005, 07:10 AM
> *I HAVE seen your second born!
> [snapback]2966602[/snapback]​*


 :nono:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Apr 6 2005, 10:25 PM
> *Aztecas CC from the 209 will be there with a couple of hoppers with big surprises      :biggrin:
> [snapback]2964793[/snapback]​*


cool, have a chance to have 500.00 in your wallet.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TWINS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Me!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 7 2005, 12:46 AM
> *BACK BUMPER MAN IF MEME FROM LOCOS COMES DOWN FROM LA WITH PSYCO'S RADICAL CUTLASS FROM VICTIMS OF CIRCUMSTANCE CAR CLUB IS DEL TORO'S GONNA PUT IT DOWN FOR THE BAY.
> [snapback]2965511[/snapback]​*


 :0 

Maybe we'll see a lineup like this








:0 :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

All I kmow is the bay better put it down...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 7 2005, 04:27 PM
> *All I kmow is the bay better put it down...
> [snapback]2969078[/snapback]​*



What are you going to hop?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I aint hopping shit.. My car is bearly done getting painted, are you going to hop something


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

THIS HAS BEEN IN THE MAKING FOR A LONG TIME BUT NO ONES HAS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE(THANKS SHARKSIDE) NOW IT GONNA GO DOWN LIKE A MUTHA FUCKER THIS IS GONNA BE THE BEST KING OF THE STREET TO DATE FOO SHO!!!!!


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

a shark get at me when u got a chance so we can talk about that sponsored thing if its still a go .


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 7 2005, 11:03 PM
> *THIS HAS BEEN IN THE MAKING FOR A LONG TIME BUT NO ONES HAS STEPPED UP TO THE PLATE(THANKS SHARKSIDE) NOW IT GONNA GO DOWN LIKE A MUTHA FUCKER THIS IS GONNA BE THE BEST KING OF THE STREET TO DATE FOO SHO!!!!!
> [snapback]2970582[/snapback]​*


THANKS....JUST DOING IT FOR SAN JOSE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 7 2005, 06:00 PM
> *I aint hopping shit.. My car is bearly done getting painted, are you going to hop something
> [snapback]2969404[/snapback]​*


hE GONNA HOP A 47 FLEETLINE.BACK BUMPER! :biggrin: 
J/K!


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 8 2005, 09:09 AM
> *hE GONNA HOP A 47 FLEETLINE.BACK BUMPER! :biggrin:
> J/K!
> [snapback]2972007[/snapback]​*



That’s right..... :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Fuck it, hop the burban.....


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Fuck it, hop the burban.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ANYONE WANT THIS?


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

Any luck finding a spot yet fellas?


----------



## ososlady (Dec 1, 2004)

Thats some loose ass sh*t right there.... :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loops408_@Apr 8 2005, 02:48 PM
> *Any luck finding a spot yet fellas?
> [snapback]2973514[/snapback]​*


YA, IN YOUR MOUTH.


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 8 2005, 03:07 PM
> *YA, IN YOUR MOUTH.
> [snapback]2973613[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loops408 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 8 2005, 01:07 PM
> *YA, IN YOUR MOUTH.
> [snapback]2973613[/snapback]​*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol! dont get mad... why you mad?


----------



## RAIDERS_HUH (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 7 2005, 01:10 PM
> *TWINS
> [snapback]2968399[/snapback]​*


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

SHARK DO YOU GUYS HAVE ANY IDEA YET ON THE LOCATION JUST WONDERING


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Even if he does its 007 classified, they love to make us wait....


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

FINDING A SPOT FOR THIS KIND OF EVENT IS CRAZY SO IT ISN'T EASY.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 9 2005, 09:45 AM
> *FINDING A SPOT FOR THIS KIND OF EVENT IS CRAZY SO IT ISN'T EASY.
> [snapback]2976029[/snapback]​*



 THATS RIGHT.....NO MATTER WHAT GUYS WE ARE STILL GOING TO HAVE IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

That's all that matters


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepLac (Oct 21, 2004)

cant wait for this sharkside putin it down for san jo


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

we be there in numbers ready to hop against anyone, including SharkSide+ East Side Riders+ and Parliment


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

oh yeah and take the top prize


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Talk is cheap *****.
who are you.where you from.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 11 2005, 01:17 PM
> *oh yeah and take the top prize
> [snapback]2984069[/snapback]​*


YOUR WELCOME TO TAKE THE 500.00


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 11 2005, 01:16 PM
> *we be there in numbers ready to hop against anyone, including SharkSide+ East Side Riders+ and Parliment
> [snapback]2984062[/snapback]​*



BY THE WAY PALIMENT DONT HOP....


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 12:19 PM
> *YOUR WELCOME TO TAKE THE 500.00
> [snapback]2984087[/snapback]​*



your showing me 9
add one more for the second catogary


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 11 2005, 01:33 PM
> *your showing me 9
> add one more for the second catogary
> [snapback]2984173[/snapback]​*


250.00 FOR 2ND ...150.00 FOR 3RD...SINGLE, DOUBLE.RADICAL.


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 12:20 PM
> *BY THE WAY PALIMENT DONT HOP....
> [snapback]2984097[/snapback]​*



might have jest let it u ot the bag. oh wel


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 11 2005, 01:35 PM
> *might have jest let it u ot the bag. oh wel
> [snapback]2984183[/snapback]​*


DA LA DE HU...WHAT?DINT NI WHET YAUR SEYING?


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 11 2005, 12:34 PM
> *250.00 FOR 2ND ...150.00 FOR 3RD...SINGLE, DOUBLE.RADICAL.
> [snapback]2984177[/snapback]​*


maybe we have 2 catogaryz do not trip 
what is the line for north cali


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 11 2005, 01:37 PM
> *maybe we have 2 catogaryz do not trip
> what is the line for north cali
> [snapback]2984195[/snapback]​*


TRIP? FOOL YOUR IN THE WRONG TOPIC...THIS IS FOR KING OF THE STREETS...FOR BAY AREA ALL THE WAY UP..."FAMILY EVENT" EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO GET THAT MONEY..


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

luxury vs old schoolz
funny hop


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

were you think we from
quit hatin


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 11 2005, 01:41 PM
> *were you think we from
> quit hatin
> [snapback]2984219[/snapback]​*


OK....LITTLE KID...I AINT GOING TO BE WASTING MY TIME ON YOUR PUNK ASS. ILL BE IN A LINCOLN TOWNCAR IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY.


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

which one
Is this your evnt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 11 2005, 01:59 PM
> *which one
> Is this your evnt
> [snapback]2984288[/snapback]​*


ITS ARE CLUB EVENT..."SHARKSIDE" YA ITS ARE EVNT...ITS EVENT ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

all the talk and he still hasnt said who he is or where his club is from.
I dont care if its nort or south personally,its just aint no one here heard of you or your club.
Your waisting everones time with your bullshit.remember,make sure your car got bumpers.
props to SHARKSIDE for doing the damn thing.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Much props for throwing the event.. Shark don't waste your time with this kid, he just trying to make a name for himself.. Internet punk


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

LIL BUSTER.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THATS RIGHT!!!!!!!! IT COULD BE ALL YOURS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 11 2005, 11:59 AM
> *which one
> Is this your evnt
> [snapback]2984288[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanx sanjose64 for hooking up my boys ride


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 12 2005, 07:34 PM
> *Thanx sanjose64 for hooking up my boys ride
> [snapback]2991617[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

hooking up what were you car


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 13 2005, 08:24 AM
> *hooking up what were you car
> [snapback]2994173[/snapback]​*



quite sidebustin bitch


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 13 2005, 07:24 AM
> *hooking up what were you car
> [snapback]2994173[/snapback]​*


WHAT GRADE YOU IN? FOURTH


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

this is what we get? no respect. we ride on enm


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 13 2005, 09:13 AM
> *this is what we get? no respect. we ride on enm
> [snapback]2994386[/snapback]​*


if you were able to at least type above a 2nd grade level,people MIGHT take you a little serious.
do you even got a car?


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 13 2005, 08:28 AM
> *if you were able to at least type above a 2nd grade level,people MIGHT take you a little serious.
> do you even got a car?
> [snapback]2994453[/snapback]​*



thats what you think. what you got little boy


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

SLOW RIDERS BIITTCCHH


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

SONOMA COUNTY TO DA SOUTH REPIN


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 13 2005, 09:51 AM
> *thats what you think. what you got little boy
> [snapback]2994541[/snapback]​*


nothing,ABSOULOUTLY NOTHING,not even a lowrider bike. :uh: 
Im not a internet banger Slapp nutts.when you have the balls to say who you REALLY are and what you REALLY got,MAYBE,just maybe ill show alittle respect,untill then you can go ahead and continue to entertain yourself.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

this guys a joke :uh: sonoma my ass


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

this guy is funny


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

IS THERE A EXACT DATE ON KOS? SOMEONE LET ME KNOW IF THERE IS A CONFIRMATION ON LA CARS COMING.


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

shut up cheater why you care about La cars


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

DONT WORRY ABOUT WHY I CARE THIS IS GROWN FOLK TALK IT DOES'NT CONCERN THIRD GRADERS ON THEIR DADDY'S COMPUTOR WHAT IS SLOWRIDES ANYWAY A MODEL CAR CLUB.


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 6 2005, 11:46 PM
> *BACK BUMPER MAN IF MEME FROM LOCOS COMES DOWN FROM LA WITH PSYCO'S RADICAL CUTLASS FROM VICTIMS OF CIRCUMSTANCE CAR CLUB IS DEL TORO'S GONNA PUT IT DOWN FOR THE BAY.
> [snapback]2965511[/snapback]​*


IF WE KNOW FOR SURE THEY'RE COMING THEN WE WILL BRING THE REGAL OR SOMETHING ELSE TO STAND UP FOR THE BAY IF NOT THEN WERE TRYING TO GET SOME STREET CARS READY ON TIME.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 13 2005, 08:32 PM
> *IF WE KNOW FOR SURE THEY'RE COMING THEN WE WILL BRING THE REGAL OR SOMETHING ELSE TO STAND UP FOR THE BAY IF NOT THEN WERE TRYING TO GET SOME STREET CARS READY ON TIME.
> [snapback]2997124[/snapback]​*


bring all of them...there is a radical class too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Apr 13 2005, 05:57 PM
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT WHY I CARE THIS IS GROWN FOLK TALK IT DOES'NT CONCERN THIRD GRADERS ON THEIR DADDY'S COMPUTOR WHAT IS SLOWRIDES ANYWAY A MODEL CAR CLUB.
> [snapback]2996806[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

"Slowride" little kid your slow in the head.. Why don't you tell us what kind of car you will be in, I don't know how you roll in sanoma but we don't play in the bay..


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Apr 13 2005, 08:34 AM
> *WHAT GRADE YOU IN? FOURTH
> [snapback]2994218[/snapback]​*



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: now you givin him credit


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Apr 13 2005, 11:09 PM
> *"Slowride" little kid your slow in the head.. Why don't you tell us what kind of car you will be in, I don't know how you roll in sanoma but we don't play in the bay..
> [snapback]2997902[/snapback]​*



calles de azules que no? run up


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

THE MORE YOU PAY ATTENTION TO THIS LITTLE BOY THE MORE YOU FUEL HIS STUIPITIED. :twak:


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

:buttkick: :machinegun:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

DID SLOWRIDE GET THE NAME FROM THE FAMOUS "FOGHAT" SONG?

SLOWW RIDE TAKE IT EEASY


----------



## RAIDERS_HUH (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Apr 13 2005, 08:51 AM
> *SLOW RIDERS BIITTCCHH
> [snapback]2994546[/snapback]​*


FUCK SLOW RIDERS BIITTCCHH!


----------



## ride n low (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2005, 12:45 AM
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: now you givin him credit
> [snapback]2998088[/snapback]​*


 Is Rollin Deep really a car club it's just two fucken DORK'S.


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride n low_@Apr 14 2005, 07:29 PM
> *Is Rollin Deep really a car club it's just two fucken DORK'S.
> [snapback]3002055[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride n low_@Apr 14 2005, 07:29 PM
> *Is Rollin Deep really a car club it's just two fucken DORK'S.
> [snapback]3002055[/snapback]​*


 internet gangster :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

DON'T TRIP ROLLIN DEEP JUST LITTLE ASS KIDS WITH NO RIDES TALKING CHILDISH SHIT. LET'S GET BACK TOO THIS MAIN TOPIC NOR CAL KING OF THE STREETS.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 15 2005, 12:29 AM
> *DON'T TRIP ROLLIN DEEP JUST LITTLE ASS KIDS WITH NO RIDES TALKING CHILDISH SHIT. LET'S GET BACK TOO THIS MAIN TOPIC NOR CAL KING OF THE STREETS.
> [snapback]3003372[/snapback]​*


naw im not trippin i think its funny actually im sure it's somebody on here fuckin around


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

just punks hating cause san jo is back on the map  , little kids keep hating cause we aint going nowhere


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride n low_@Apr 14 2005, 05:29 PM
> *Is Rollin Deep really a car club it's just two fucken DORK'S.
> [snapback]3002055[/snapback]​*


Oh yeah think what you want we are just two dorks :uh: but do most dorks have a 59 Impala convertible or a 59 hardtop :angry:


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

see why u hatin on clubs like rollin deep? at least they have cars were are yurs
funny thing about you clubs out thur. :uh:


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 14 2005, 05:02 PM
> *DID SLOWRIDE GET THE NAME FROM THE FAMOUS "FOGHAT" SONG?
> 
> SLOWW RIDE TAKE IT EEASY
> [snapback]3001746[/snapback]​*



:dunno:


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_HUH_@Apr 14 2005, 06:10 PM
> *FUCK SLOW RIDERS BIITTCCHH!
> [snapback]3002000[/snapback]​*


que paso?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW, QUIT FUCKIN OUR THREAD UP.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride n low_@Apr 14 2005, 07:29 PM
> *Is Rollin Deep really a car club it's just two fucken DORK'S.
> [snapback]3002055[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2005, 10:42 PM
> *naw im not trippin i think its funny actually im sure it's somebody on here fuckin around
> [snapback]3003410[/snapback]​*


No, we are not trippin on this fuck if he has something against us why doesn't he tell that to our face we are not hard to find back to the topic the Monte should be there at KOS and who all going out to help out with raising some money for Chago this Sunday at the car wash I'm going to take my daily to get washed any little thing will help dude out


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 15 2005, 11:22 AM
> *No, we are not trippin on this fuck if he has something against us why doesn't he tell that to our face we are not hard to find back to the topic the Monte should be there at KOS and who all going out to help out with raising some money for Chago this Sunday at the car wash I'm going to take my daily to get washed any little thing will help dude out
> [snapback]3004974[/snapback]​*


DAMN-IT!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Apr 15 2005, 11:22 AM
> *No, we are not trippin on this fuck if he has something against us why doesn't he tell that to our face we are not hard to find back to the topic the Monte should be there at KOS and who all going out to help out with raising some money for Chago this Sunday at the car wash I'm going to take my daily to get washed any little thing will help dude out
> [snapback]3004974[/snapback]​*


dont even wast your time..you know what you guys got...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:dunno: 
so 98 is it still being decided between those two places to hold kos


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 16 2005, 02:04 AM
> *:dunno:
> so 98 is it still being decided between those two places to hold kos
> [snapback]3008502[/snapback]​*


yup


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

SHARK JUST WANNA KNOW WHAT TOO PLACES ARE YOU GUYS THINKING OF IF I CAN ASK


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

To be honest...i dont want to say..just cause if they dont come threw. ill feel stupid. ill find out next week...for sure. this time.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 16 2005, 02:46 PM
> *To be honest...i dont want to say..just cause if they dont come threw. ill  feel stupid. ill find out next week...for sure. this time.
> [snapback]3009492[/snapback]​*



I'll let you know as soon as I find out.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 16 2005, 05:36 PM
> *I'll let you know as soon as I find out.
> [snapback]3009802[/snapback]​*


get your hustle on.j/p your car painted yet bro :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Good news...Ruben lopez & his brother david lopez the REDS guys are going to be there. They are bringing the joker...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 17 2005, 09:52 AM
> *Good news...Ruben lopez & his brother david lopez the REDS guys are going to be there. They are bringing the joker...
> [snapback]3011486[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: I seen them on Americas Most wanted again last night.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

COOL IF THEY'RE THERE I'LL TURN THAT ASS IN AND GRAB THE RANSOM AND WILL PARTY AT MY PAD. :biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 17 2005, 07:52 AM
> *Good news...Ruben lopez & his brother david lopez the REDS guys are going to be there. They are bringing the joker...
> [snapback]3011486[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

WHAT'S THE RULES FOR THE SUSPENSION ON STREET CARS HIGH HIGH OR LOW CAN IT GO?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

page 2?


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT'S UP SHARK JUST WANNA KNOW IF A LOCATION HAS BEEN FOUND I HAVE MY FRIENDS THAT ARE BULIDING RIDES FOR THIS AND THERE BUGGING THE HELL OUTTA ME.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Apr 22 2005, 09:29 PM
> *WHAT'S UP SHARK JUST WANNA KNOW IF A LOCATION HAS BEEN FOUND I HAVE MY FRIENDS THAT ARE BULIDING RIDES FOR THIS AND THERE BUGGING THE HELL OUTTA ME.
> [snapback]3039013[/snapback]​*


Dont STOP ....its going to happend ,not sure the show is....But ill give you my word the hop is going to happend for SURE>!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I NOW SHARK I DON'T TRIP I KNOW THIS WILL HAPPEN.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 19 2005, 03:07 AM
> *ttt
> [snapback]3019689[/snapback]​*


----------



## N_west_side_N (Apr 27, 2005)

THIS MUTHERFUCKER WILL EAT ANY SHARK UP. FUCK BAGS & ****


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N_west_side_N_@Apr 28 2005, 04:00 PM
> *THIS MUTHERFUCKER WILL EAT ANY SHARK UP.    FUCK BAGS & ****
> [snapback]3067981[/snapback]​*



Can we get an IP check in this fucker? Someone likes talking shit anonynous style. Do it under your own shit, it aint that serious.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N_west_side_N_@Apr 28 2005, 04:00 PM
> *THIS MUTHERFUCKER WILL EAT ANY SHARK UP.    FUCK BAGS & ****
> [snapback]3067981[/snapback]​*


You talking about the Car or that Broad with the Belly.
I BET she COULD eat a whole family of Sharks.She looks full,and looks like she looking for the narest Ladies room!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 28 2005, 03:08 PM
> *You talking about the Car or that Broad with the Belly.
> I BET she COULD eat a whole family of Sharks.She looks full,and looks like she looking for the narest Ladies room!
> 
> ...


HEY BABY GET IN MY BELLY.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N_west_side_N_@Apr 28 2005, 03:00 PM
> *THIS MUTHERFUCKER WILL EAT ANY SHARK UP.    FUCK BAGS & ****
> [snapback]3067981[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

im so tired of shit talkers


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by N_west_side_N_@Apr 28 2005, 04:00 PM
> *THIS MUTHERFUCKER WILL EAT ANY SHARK UP.    FUCK BAGS & ****
> [snapback]3067981[/snapback]​*


fuck bags i know....why hind behind a screen?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 28 2005, 05:16 PM
> *fuck bags i know....why hind behind a screen?
> [snapback]3068471[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Apr 28 2005, 05:10 PM
> *HEY BABY GET IN MY BELLY.
> [snapback]3068457[/snapback]​*


*SAAAAALLLLYYYYY!!!*


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

BACK TO THE TOPIC, GOOD NEWS JUST CONFIRMED LOCATION TODAY. WORKING ON FLYER NOW. WILL HAVE FLYER READY FOR THIS WEEKEND. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

See everyone This Weekend...Dont be a stranger say whats up.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Apr 28 2005, 06:18 PM
> *See everyone This Weekend...Dont be a stranger say whats up.
> [snapback]3068770[/snapback]​*



hey homie if i make it down there Im gonna say whats up. Dont trip out on me alrite.  Hopefully i'll meet a bunch of San JO peeps. Some of you probably know my Uncle Joe. He's cool with someone from the Impalas over there. The president I think??? Anyways good luck out there homies Keep it cool.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 28 2005, 07:00 PM
> *hey homie if i make it down there Im gonna say whats up.  Dont trip out on me alrite.      Hopefully i'll meet a bunch of San JO peeps.  Some of you probably know my Uncle Joe.  He's cool with someone from the Impalas over there.  The president I think???  Anyways good luck out there homies Keep it cool.
> 
> 
> [snapback]3068886[/snapback]​*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

Im takin buckaroo bonsai out this weekend... alrigth psta?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Apr 28 2005, 10:52 PM
> *Im takin buckaroo bonsai out this weekend... alrigth psta?
> [snapback]3069815[/snapback]​*


I just hope he dond get stuck in another tree!

Yo ogbrkboy:Holla at me homie,Ill see you in San Jo.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 29 2005, 07:16 AM
> *I just hope he dond get stuck in another tree!
> 
> Yo ogbrkboy:Holla at me homie,Ill see you in San Jo.
> [snapback]3071212[/snapback]​*



I'm trying to make it down there Sat. Nite. I know a few of the rides will be out there for sure though.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 29 2005, 08:26 AM
> *I'm trying to make it down there Sat. Nite.  I know a few of the rides will be out there for sure though.
> [snapback]3071613[/snapback]​*


Thats for sure!


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE HAVEN'T BEEN ON IN A WHILE I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THE MONTE I JUST HEARD THAT SHARK HAS INFO ON KOS SO WHO HAS ANY INFO FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I HEARD THAT THE KOS IS GONNA BE IN REDWOOD CITY IS THIS TRUE AND WHAT IS THE ADDRESS.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

the flyer looks sick, i got it lastnight , i know where its gonna be now :biggrin:


----------



## 916BLVD (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@May 1 2005, 11:47 AM
> *the flyer looks sick, i got it lastnight , i know where its gonna be now :biggrin:
> [snapback]3080195[/snapback]​*



post it up so every one else can seee


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 916BLVD_@May 1 2005, 11:56 AM
> *post it up so every one else can seee
> [snapback]3080427[/snapback]​*


i'll let someone from sharkside do that :biggrin: if they want me to i can scan it and post


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@May 1 2005, 02:14 PM
> *i'll let someone from sharkside do that :biggrin:   if they want me to i can scan it and post
> [snapback]3080661[/snapback]​*


the flyer was not real one just idea for every one..the real flyer should be up next week. front & back..........the flyer didnt have prize $$$$$$ 1st 500.00 2nd 250.00 3rd 150.00 single, double, radical.........25.00 entry fee.....If you want to show your car i rec. to pre. reg...we do not have alot of space...i beleave 150 cars


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

SHARK YOU KNOW THAT THERE'S GONNA BE ALOT MORE THEN 150 CARS BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@May 1 2005, 03:20 PM
> *SHARK YOU KNOW THAT THERE'S GONNA BE ALOT MORE THEN 150 CARS BRO. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3080926[/snapback]​*


i hope there will be....The Whole Nor. Cal. is welcome to come. i talk to a few people....The are so hype about this hop...They are building cars just for this. This is going to to be BIGG!


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

OH YEAH SHARK MINES GONNA BE DONE IN TOO MORE WEEKS. BUT I'M GONNA DEBUT THE CAR FOR KOS.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn I missed it last night, but can somebody hook me up with the location even if they have to pm me..... Thanx


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 28 2005, 03:06 PM
> *Can we get an IP check in this fucker?  Someone likes talking shit anonynous style.  Do it under your own shit, it aint that serious.
> [snapback]3068063[/snapback]​*


He/she does like talking shit.


----------



## nsanchez (Mar 29, 2005)

Can a picture of the flyer be posted up in here please ;o)

Thanks,


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

cant wait to see the flyer and pre-reg.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 3 2005, 04:31 PM
> *  cant wait to see the flyer and pre-reg.
> [snapback]3090440[/snapback]​*


Ill PM you my number,call me,Ill drop off some flyers to you.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

JUST REMEMBER THE FIRST FLYER IS JUST A ROUGH DRAFT WE PUT TOGETHER FOR CINCO DE MAYO, THERE IS STILL MORE INFO WE HAVE TO PUT ON THERE LIKE PRIZE MONEY AND THE MANY THINGS THAT OUR SPONSORS ARE DONATING FOR RAFFLE, LOCATION IS CONFIRMED. NEW FLYER SHOULD BE READY SOON.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@May 4 2005, 02:26 PM
> *JUST REMEMBER THE FIRST FLYER IS JUST A ROUGH DRAFT WE PUT TOGETHER FOR CINCO DE MAYO, THERE IS STILL  MORE INFO WE HAVE TO PUT ON THERE LIKE PRIZE MONEY AND THE MANY THINGS THAT OUR SPONSORS ARE DONATING FOR RAFFLE, LOCATION IS CONFIRMED. NEW FLYER SHOULD BE READY SOON.
> [snapback]3095082[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

YEA I GOT DAT FLYER THANX SHARK....THUMBSUP


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

EVERYONE IS WELCOME....1ST 500.00 2ND 250.00 1ST 150.00
SINGLE,DOUBLE,RADICAL.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THE BIGGEST HOP IN "NOR.CAL"  GET YOUR SHIT READY.....500.00 CANT GO WRONG..........


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 4 2005, 02:43 PM
> * EVERYONE IS WELCOME....1ST 500.00 2ND 250.00 1ST 150.00
> SINGLE,DOUBLE,RADICAL.
> [snapback]3095183[/snapback]​*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 4 2005, 01:58 PM
> *Ill PM you my number,call me,Ill drop off some flyers to you.
> [snapback]3094989[/snapback]​*


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Kohlweiss in RWC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:

There's alot of room in back.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

SICK!!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

OH YEAH


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=163678]


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking good Fellas!


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 5 2005, 05:33 PM
> *[attachmentid=163678]
> [snapback]3101196[/snapback]​*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 5 2005, 04:48 PM
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Good shit. car wont be ready but ill be up there either way. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

FLYER IS CLEAN BRO WHY TO GO


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@May 5 2005, 09:26 PM
> *FLYER IS CLEAN BRO WHY TO GO
> [snapback]3102090[/snapback]​*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

sup clint


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF ANY CAR FROM SO CAL ARE COMING.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@May 8 2005, 10:43 PM
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW IF ANY CAR FROM SO CAL ARE COMING.
> [snapback]3113175[/snapback]​*


I talked to some homies and guys from car clubs down there.They are not sure.They want to come,but not at the risk of some set trippin BS going down.

Eithr way,This will be a great day and show,thanks to the Homies in SHARKSIDE for putting this together!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 9 2005, 08:02 AM
> *I talked to some homies and guys from car clubs down there.They are not sure.They want to come,but not at the risk of some set trippin BS going down.
> 
> Eithr way,This will be a great day and show,thanks to the Homies in SHARKSIDE for putting this together!
> [snapback]3114291[/snapback]​*


right on


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

THAT SUCKS CUZ YOU DO GOT FOOLS THAT ACT LIKE DUMMYS AND MESS SHIT UP FOR OTHERS IT REALLY SAD STUFF LIKE THIS MESSES STUFF FOR OTHERS TO ENJOY. REALLY SAD


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

We got a few people pre.reg. from sac. modesto...  Im telling you this shit going to be BIG"


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

just talk to clint from sic.....he is bringing something phat. you guys wont beleave your eyes. right on clint :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

MAN I HAVEN'T SEEN THE JOKER AND ABOUT IN YEARS.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ok heres the online flyer...


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 13 2005, 11:58 AM
> *ok heres the online flyer...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

That Coast one is one badd ass artist!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so what constitutes a double verse a radical car??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

besides the number of pumps is it just lift height in the rear?? and if so can u enter both classes if you only lift to specific height for dbl class


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

nice art work homie


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

T
t
T


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice flyer......... Hey 98Shark, send me if you get some extras! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

We got some more people reg. from fricso....sac. modesto. Dont wast no time....get them in.......


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 20 2005, 07:18 AM
> *We got some more people reg. from fricso....sac. modesto. Dont wast no time....get them in.......
> [snapback]3162634[/snapback]​*


LUXURIOUS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

WE HAD A FEW CALLS CONCERNING WHAT THIS EVENT IS ALL ABOUT. THIS IS A CAR SHOW AS WELL AS A HOP. NO AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN FOR CARS THAT SHOW, JUST REPRESENT AND CHILL...ALTHOUGH...CARS THAT DO SHOW WILL GET RAFFLE TICKETS( FOR:TWO PUMP SET UP, STEREO EQUIPMENT,2 CAR ALARMS,WHEELS, MISC CAR PRODUCTS)...AND FOOD!

DON'T SLEEP, REGISTER, AND RESERVE YOUR SPOT NOW!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@May 20 2005, 10:08 AM
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> [snapback]3162940[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so what constitutes a double verse a radical car besides the number of pumps is it just lift height in the rear?? and if so can u enter both classes if you only lift to specific height for dbl class


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 22 2005, 08:44 AM
> *so what constitutes a double verse a radical car besides the number of pumps is it just lift height in the rear?? and if so can u enter both classes if you only lift to specific height for dbl class
> [snapback]3169175[/snapback]​*


STREET CLASS------- DRIVABLE COMPLETE STRRET CARS WITH NO MISSING PARTS (BUMPERS, HEADER PANELS ETC.) REAR TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND SHOCK MOUNTS MUST BE IN ORIGINAL LOCATIONS, MUST HAVE REAR SHOCKS NO CHAINS. NO LIMIT ON REAR HEIGHT OR BATTERIES. RADICAL CLASS ANYTHING GOES. ONE CAR PER CATAGORY, THREE MAKES A CLASS.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

SO IF IM RUNNING 12 IN STROKES IN THE BACK OF A 64 WITH NO SHOCKS AND CHAINS IM IN THE RADICAL CLASS HUH?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 24 2005, 02:27 PM
> *SO IF IM RUNNING 12 IN STROKES IN THE BACK OF A 64 WITH NO SHOCKS AND CHAINS IM IN THE RADICAL CLASS HUH?
> [snapback]3177848[/snapback]​*


Leave the Chains for the dogs,cause thats all they good for.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 24 2005, 02:38 PM
> *Leave the Chains for the dogs,cause thats all they good for.
> [snapback]3177861[/snapback]​*


His choice to use chains....He wants to be in radical class....aint nothing wrong with that......Good Luck...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 24 2005, 04:51 PM
> *His choice to use chains....He wants to be in radical class....aint nothing wrong with that......Good Luck...
> [snapback]3178367[/snapback]​*


I ride with Shocks.Thats the way a REAL street hopper should ride.
Just my .02 :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 24 2005, 04:56 PM
> *I ride with Shocks.Thats the way a REAL street hopper should ride.
> Just my .02 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178388[/snapback]​*



:uh: 
My shit won't work with shocks.....lays frame and locks up with 20" cylinders fully extended and about 4 turns of coils. You tell me what shocks will work.....they won't, therefore no shocks for me.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@May 24 2005, 04:06 PM
> *:uh:
> My shit won't work with shocks.....lays frame and locks up with 20" cylinders fully extended and about 4 turns of coils. You tell me what shocks will work.....they won't, therefore no shocks for me.
> [snapback]3178411[/snapback]​*


MY BOY HAS A CAPRICE WITH 18" CYLINDER THAT LAYS AND FULLY EXTENDS WITH SHOCKS. YOU WILL SEE IT AT KOS.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

IM JUST NOT SEEING WHAT MAKES A 64 WITH 12'S IN THE BACK AND CHAINS TO LIMIT MY LIFT A RADICAL HOPPER BUT WHATEVER


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 24 2005, 03:56 PM
> *I ride with Shocks.Thats the way a REAL street hopper should ride.
> Just my .02 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3178388[/snapback]​*


WHAT IS THE POINT OF RUNNING THEM ANYWAYS SO U CAN SAY I GOT SHOCKS???? ITS NOT LIKE THEY ARE DOING ANYTHING ON A LIFTED CAR IVE HAD 3 LIFTED IMPALAS AND A REGAL AND I NEVER HAD SHOCKS IN ANY OF THEMNEVER SAW THE POINT I JUST LIKE THE CHAINS SO MY TIRE DONT HIT THE QUARTER WHEN I LOCK IT UP


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 24 2005, 06:30 PM
> *IM JUST NOT SEEING WHAT MAKES A 64 WITH 12'S IN THE BACK AND CHAINS TO LIMIT MY LIFT A RADICAL HOPPER BUT WHATEVER
> [snapback]3178761[/snapback]​*


street rules.its always been like that.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

PSTA ISN'T STREET BASICALLY ANYTHING YOU CAN STUFF IN YOU TRUCK CUZ i HAVE SEEN PEEPS IN L.A RUN SINGLE GATE WITH 14 OR 16 INCHES STOKES THAT ARE WEIGHTED DOWN LIKE A MUTHA. :0


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

THE REASON I RUN SHOCKS IS BECAUSE ITS A BETTER RIDE AND LESS BOUNCY WHEN IM RIDING.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@May 25 2005, 07:51 AM
> *PSTA ISN'T STREET BASICALLY ANYTHING YOU CAN STUFF IN YOU TRUCK CUZ i HAVE SEEN PEEPS IN L.A RUN SINGLE GATE WITH 14 OR 16 INCHES STOKES THAT ARE WEIGHTED DOWN LIKE A MUTHA. :0
> [snapback]3180714[/snapback]​*


Yes,They do have shocks though!
But there are some TRUE single pump hoppers(10 Batteries)that are serving Street single pumps(12 batteries and up)


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@May 25 2005, 07:30 AM
> *THE REASON  I RUN SHOCKS IS BECAUSE ITS A BETTER RIDE AND LESS BOUNCY WHEN IM RIDING.
> [snapback]3180834[/snapback]​*


true i took off my shocks recently and my shit bounces like a motha


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 25 2005, 06:46 AM
> *street rules.its always been like that.
> [snapback]3180700[/snapback]​*


i never heard of rules in the street????


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 26 2005, 06:57 PM
> *i never heard of rules in the street????
> [snapback]3187878[/snapback]​*


Im not surprised.Theres probly ALOT of things you never heard about.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT'S UP PSTA YOU GONNA BE THERE AT KOS. I LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOU BRO.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@May 24 2005, 01:33 PM
> *STREET CLASS------- DRIVABLE COMPLETE STRRET  CARS WITH NO MISSING PARTS (BUMPERS, HEADER PANELS ETC.) REAR TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND SHOCK MOUNTS MUST BE IN ORIGINAL LOCATIONS, MUST HAVE REAR SHOCKS NO CHAINS. NO LIMIT ON REAR HEIGHT OR BATTERIES.                                                                                                      RADICAL CLASS ANYTHING GOES. ONE CAR PER CATAGORY, THREE MAKES A CLASS.
> [snapback]3177698[/snapback]​*


DAMN SO I'M GONNA B RADICAL JUS CUZ CHAINZ? SO I'LL B IN DA SAME CLASS AS DEL TORO????? DAMN NO CHANCE.... :0 BUT OH WELL DATZ UR RULEZ....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

MY REASON 4 CHAINZ IZ SO I CAN 3 WHEEL HIGHER


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

I HAVE NO PROBLEM ON CHANGING THE CHAIN RULE, SHOCKS WILL LIMIT THE SIZE CYLINDER YOU CAN USE IN THE BACK, I DID NOT THINK IT WOULD BE FAIR TO PULL UP IN A CAR WHICH HAS 12" CYLINDERS WITH SHOCKS AND 13" RIMS AND HAVE TO HOP AGAINST SOME ONE WITH 20'' CYLINDERS, THATS WHY I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD RULE, BUT IF EVERY ONE IS RUNNIG CHAINS THAN THE SAME RULES WILL APPLY BUT NO SHOCKS NEEDED, ANYTHING OVER 16'' CYLINDER IN THE BACK WILL BE RADICAL.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@May 28 2005, 10:27 AM
> *I HAVE NO PROBLEM ON CHANGING THE CHAIN RULE, SHOCKS WILL LIMIT THE SIZE CYLINDER YOU CAN USE IN THE BACK, I DID NOT THINK IT WOULD BE FAIR TO PULL UP IN A CAR WHICH HAS 12" CYLINDERS WITH SHOCKS AND 13" RIMS AND HAVE TO HOP AGAINST SOME ONE WITH 20'' CYLINDERS, THATS WHY I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD RULE, BUT IF EVERY ONE IS RUNNIG CHAINS THAN THE SAME RULES WILL APPLY BUT NO SHOCKS NEEDED, ANYTHING OVER 16'' CYLINDER IN THE BACK WILL BE RADICAL.
> [snapback]3194056[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: sounds morelike it


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Probably better that your flexible on the rules now (and setting them in stone later) that your getting feedback from everyone. Will make it the best KOS possible. It seems like a long time away but if this keeps up (even just online) then that place is going to be fukn packed. Got a bomb hop class? Just kidding, wouldnt want to have to pick up parts when driving away. Joe wants to know if your gonna have a bikini contest so he can get in shape for it. Would be good to have him perform when you want to clear the place out.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 28 2005, 05:27 PM
> *Probably better that your flexible on the rules now (and setting them in stone later) that your getting feedback from everyone. Will make it the best KOS possible. It seems like a long time away but if this keeps up (even just online) then that place is going to be fukn packed. Got a bomb hop class? Just kidding, wouldnt want to have to pick up parts when driving away. Joe wants to know if your gonna have a bikini contest so he can get in shape for it. Would be good to have him perform when you want to clear the place out.
> [snapback]3194778[/snapback]​*


Joe will take 1st place.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@May 28 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Joe wants to know if your gonna have a bikini contest so he can get in shape for it. Would be good to have him perform when you want to clear the place out.
> [snapback]3194778[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TO THE MOTHERFUCKEN TOP. :biggrin: 3 MONTHS TO GO....THIS SHIT IS COMING FAST :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

may is gone, june is here....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 1 2005, 04:59 PM
> *may is gone, june is here....
> [snapback]3210628[/snapback]​*


ITS HOTTER THEN A MOTHER TOO.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

94 DAYS AND ITS ON


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I have to say with-OUT doubt,Car for Car,SHARKSIDE is the best looking club in San Jo.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

theres a lot nice rides in SJ... everyone just needs to start bringing them out on sundays this summer... and then come kick it at king of the streets


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 2 2005, 02:32 PM
> *theres a lot nice rides in SJ... everyone just needs to start bringing them out on sundays this summer... and then come kick it at king of the streets
> [snapback]3214795[/snapback]​*


You aint ever lied Homie!
After July 4th,my lac will rolling on King on Sunday afternoons right along side of you!


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll be out this whole summer, but looking forward to kos... See you guys out there


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

HOODLIFE AND UCE WILL BE THERE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I know Im gonna be at this one.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 2 2005, 02:15 PM
> *I have to say with-OUT doubt,Car for Car,SHARKSIDE is the best looking club in San Jo.
> [snapback]3214753[/snapback]​*


THERE NOT GONNA GIVE U EXTRA INCHEZ 4 KISSIN AZZ! :roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 9 2005, 12:37 PM
> *COOL....SHIT..WE WANT ATLEAST A MEMBER FROM EACH CLUB HOPPING...THREE MAKE A CLASS.
> [snapback]2701840[/snapback]​*



shit wish 408 ryders had one. but maybe this year we'll check out the comp. and have one ready for next years battles.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jun 3 2005, 12:42 PM
> *THERE NOT GONNA GIVE U EXTRA INCHEZ 4 KISSIN AZZ! :roflmao:
> [snapback]3219582[/snapback]​*


Nah,my car dont hop anyways,Strictly show.
Im just giving props where they are due,and telling the TRUTH!Name one club,car for car in Sj that can see SS.Thay hae Quality,NOT quanity,and they doing the damn thing.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I know Younster up in Sac will be bringing down his 64 with the EXTRA weight in the back.
I heard the green 64 from UCE got sold?Too bad,I wanted to see that single pump Clown that Lifes Finest double pump again.
That Orange Caddi above from UCE,is ALSO only a single pump and puts up good Inches. 
San Jo has got some cars breaking out for this also.In all this show will be off da chains!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 3 2005, 02:27 PM
> *I know Younster up in Sac will be bringing down his 64 with the EXTRA weight in the back.
> I heard the green 64 from UCE got sold?Too bad,I wanted to see that single pump Clown that Lifes Finest double pump again.
> That Orange Caddi above from UCE,is ALSO only a single pump and puts up good Inches.
> ...


ya, youngster called me....he is coming down for sure.... he said he is hitting 55 to 60.........


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 3 2005, 02:30 PM
> *ya, youngster called me....he is coming down for sure.... he said he is hitting 55 to 60.........
> [snapback]3220000[/snapback]​*


I heard he hit 66" in woodland.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 3 2005, 02:22 PM
> *I heard he hit 66" in woodland.
> [snapback]3220194[/snapback]​*


DAM, A STREET CAR HITTING 66'', NOW THATS THE SHIT. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 3 2005, 03:22 PM
> *I heard he hit 66" in woodland.
> [snapback]3220194[/snapback]​*


check the dash?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 3 2005, 01:27 PM
> *I know Younster up in Sac will be bringing down his 64 with the EXTRA weight in the back.
> [snapback]3219983[/snapback]​*


what do you mean by extra weight?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 2 2005, 01:15 PM
> *I have to say with-OUT doubt,Car for Car,SHARKSIDE is the best looking club in San Jo.
> [snapback]3214753[/snapback]​*


i agree. sharkside is doin big things this year. keep it up guys. much respect


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS IS A "SHOW" TO.....SHOW & SHINE......A FEW PEOPLE ASK ME....IF ITS JUST A HOP.......I PAST OUT 1500. FLYERS YESTERDAY AT THE STREETLOW SHOW. 17 PRE REG AT THE SHOW. DONT WAIT TILL THE LAST MINUTE....SEE WHAT HAPPEND YESTERDAY....SLM STOP TAKING PEOPLE IN.....ALSO DIDNT HAVE A HOP....... :uh: ...................


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn I can't wait for kos, hey shark I like the red that shit stands out....


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF YOUNSTER 64?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jun 7 2005, 12:12 AM
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF YOUNSTER 64?
> [snapback]3235052[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 7 2005, 09:24 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



rick you going to hope your shit...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 7 2005, 12:50 PM
> *rick you going to hope your shit...
> [snapback]3237561[/snapback]​*


Eddie,
IF YOU ASK ME THAT QUESTION ONE MORE FREAKIN TIME IM GOING TO HAVE YOU BANNED ON LIL!

I thought I answerd that question Sunday?guess you will have to wait till Sept 4th to find out! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 7 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Eddie,
> IF YOU ASK ME THAT QUESTION ONE MORE FREAKIN TIME IM GOING TO HAVE YOU BANNED ON LIL!
> 
> ...



A RICK YOU GOING TO HOP YOUR SHIT....?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 7 2005, 04:20 PM
> *A RICK YOU GOING TO HOP YOUR SHIT....?
> [snapback]3238392[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: Naw but seriously;










































Rick you gonna hop your shit? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 7 2005, 05:28 PM
> *:roflmao: Naw but seriously;
> Rick you gonna hop your shit?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3238754[/snapback]​*


Its for SHOW ONLY!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 7 2005, 10:28 PM
> *Its for SHOW ONLY!
> [snapback]3240028[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ok thanks i won't ask for another week or so..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

hey psta your hopping your shit? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

a (pasta) u gonna hop ur shit ?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: A SPAGEHETTI(SPELL CHECK HAHA) OH I MEAN PSTA WE'RE STILL HOPPIN 4 DAT 40 RITE? MEMBER I WANT MICKEYZ!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I may have to keep up with this topic. Maybe we can make it out there to support and see what's poppin. Maybe I can get gmhopper to take the cutlass out and hop here. hhhmmmmmm, I guess we will have to see. 

Hey, PSTA, what if gmhopper called you out? :biggrin:  




Nahh, just kidding, :biggrin: or am I? :0


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Im only putting a 2 pump 4 batterie set up in the Lac.






Or am I!? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jun 6 2005, 11:12 PM
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE PICS OF YOUNSTER 64?
> [snapback]3235052[/snapback]​*


How about video from the socios show.

http://home.comcast.net/~61impalax/hoodlif4.wmv


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 8 2005, 08:03 AM
> *Im only putting a 2 pump 4 batterie set up in the Lac.
> Or am I!? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3241960[/snapback]​*


DAMN DATZ DA SAME SET UP I'M PUTTIN IN MY RIDE!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jun 8 2005, 03:44 PM
> *DAMN DATZ DA SAME SET UP I'M PUTTIN IN MY RIDE!
> [snapback]3244759[/snapback]​*


I know,Im copying you!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 8 2005, 03:46 PM
> *I know,Im copying you!
> [snapback]3244779[/snapback]​*


I KNO HOW MANY BATTERIEZ UR GOIN BUT HOW MANY PUMPZ?  :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

was going to be 1st flyer


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FEW CLUBS THAT WILL BE THERE 

SHARKSIDE
LUXURIOUS
EAS SIDE RIDERS
UCE
HOODLIFE
IMPALAS
INDIVIDUALS
SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
BAY RIDERS
LO*LYSTICS
RAGZ 2 ENVY
EMINENCE
FRISCO FINEST
ROLLEN DEEP
NUESTRO TIEMPO
INSPIRATIONS
LOW CREATONS
PARLIAMENT


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

foo u know we ll be there ........................im gettin ready 4 the hard body contest....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jun 10 2005, 03:37 AM
> *foo u know we ll be there ........................im gettin ready 4 the hard body contest....
> [snapback]3252537[/snapback]​*



YOU TO BRO...I GOT SOME COMP THEN....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 10 2005, 06:04 AM
> *YOU TO BRO...I GOT SOME COMP THEN....
> [snapback]3252679[/snapback]​*


SLEEPS Vs. Eddie!
this will be a good one!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 10 2005, 06:14 AM
> *SLEEPS Vs. Eddie!
> this will be a good one!!
> [snapback]3252697[/snapback]​*


DAMN THATS GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 9 2005, 06:38 PM
> *FEW CLUBS THAT WILL BE THERE
> 
> SHARKSIDE
> ...


You forgot this *

LO*LYSTICS :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 10 2005, 11:31 AM
> *You forgot this *
> 
> LO*LYSTICS  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3253940[/snapback]​*


NO I DIDNT.....LOOK AGAIN


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 10 2005, 11:57 AM
> *:scrutinize:
> [snapback]3254092[/snapback]​*


10th one ....





you ever take the small bus?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

I THINK HE TOOK IT WITH YOU... 

HE SAID YOU FORGOT THE ASTRISK 

* * * * * *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 10 2005, 12:01 PM
> *I THINK HE TOOK IT WITH YOU...
> 
> HE SAID YOU FORGOT THE ASTRISK
> ...


okay coast your funny


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

DONT GET MAD, WHY YOU MAD :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 10 2005, 12:03 PM
> *DONT GET MAD, WHY YOU MAD  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3254127[/snapback]​*


cause you hurt my feelings


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:roflmao: ******************************************


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

JUST BOOKED 2 JUMPERS AND CLOWN FOR THE KIDS, THERE WILL ALSO BE FACE PAINTING, SO DONT FORGET TO BRING THE KIDS.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ALSO THESE GUYS WILL BE THERE...........


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

labor day weekend... is a 3 day weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NEWS........WE GOT A PERMIT FOR THE WHOLE SIDE STREET......COULD FIT UP TO 1.000 CARS............................ WANT TO PRE. REG. ITS THE TIME.......................ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING IF ITS A SHOW......"YES IT IS".....KING OF THE STREETS, SHOW & SHINE..........


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

well if all goes well, we will be bringin something to compete with.

started on it sat and sunday. should be ready in a few weekends


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jun 13 2005, 11:49 AM
> *well if all goes well, we will be bringin something to compete with.
> 
> started on it sat and sunday. should be ready in a few weekends
> [snapback]3267347[/snapback]​*


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 13 2005, 11:02 AM
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NEWS........WE GOT A PERMIT FOR THE WHOLE SIDE STREET......COULD FIT UP TO 1.000 CARS............................ WANT TO PRE. REG. ITS THE TIME.......................ALOT OF PEOPLE ASKING IF ITS A SHOW......"YES IT IS".....KING OF THE STREETS, SHOW & SHINE..........
> [snapback]3267201[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey shark, it might be tuff to get the guys to prereg, but we gonna be there.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 14 2005, 10:50 AM
> *Hey shark, it might be tuff to get the guys to prereg, but we gonna be there.
> [snapback]3271660[/snapback]​*


I knew money wasnt a thang for you guys...When you come down make sure you bring that buger king hat.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

lol


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 14 2005, 12:35 PM
> *lol
> [snapback]3272038[/snapback]​*


TRY TO COME THE NIGHT BEFORE...SO WE CAN PARTY.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

OHHHH SHIT! I plan on cruising till the wheels fall off on Sunday. Drive back Monday.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I like that bar fucker.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jun 14 2005, 12:38 PM
> *OHHHH SHIT!  I plan on cruising till the wheels fall off on Sunday.  Drive back Monday.
> [snapback]3272061[/snapback]​*


SHIT THERE WE GO....RIDE...CHILL...GO TO THE PAD & DRINK UP..MONDAY IS A LABOR DAY...
THE X.O IS THE GOOD SHIT 130.00 A BOTTLE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 14 2005, 12:40 PM
> *SHIT THERE WE GO....RIDE...CHILL...GO TO THE PAD & DRINK UP..MONDAY IS A LABOR DAY...
> THE X.O IS THE GOOD SHIT  130.00 A BOTTLE
> [snapback]3272067[/snapback]​*


Yo SHARK,We have to go and get some more again!LOL!!!


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

sick ass bar shark if i had one like that i'd always be to drunk to work on my shit.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 14 2005, 11:37 AM
> *TRY TO COME THE NIGHT BEFORE...SO WE CAN PARTY.
> [snapback]3272053[/snapback]​*


Tight bar homie..... :biggrin: :biggrin: My dad's got a couple of members that live in the area, so more than likely will be there.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

so is the cruisin gonna be goin on in Redwood City after the show? Where on Middlefield or what?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

CRUISING SHOULD BE JUMPING BACK IN SAN JOSE.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

SERGIO DEL TORO WILL BE JUDGING THE HOP. :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 15 2005, 02:04 AM
> *Tight bar homie..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:    My dad's got a couple of members that live in the area, so more than likely will be there.
> [snapback]3275206[/snapback]​*


are you going to try to make it for this one?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 15 2005, 09:30 AM
> *are you going to try to make it for this one?
> [snapback]3276316[/snapback]​*


I plan on being there. San Jose is on my list of places to go to this summer..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 15 2005, 12:05 PM
> *I plan on being there.  San Jose is on my list of places to go to this summer..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3276758[/snapback]​*


right on, bring the club :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HERE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE....ALL THIS CARS ARE NOT GOING TO BE THERE. :cheesy: ALOT OF ROOM...EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO SHOW THERE CAR.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

DAMN SHARK THAT A REALLY NICE SPOT! WOW! CAN'T WAIT TO SWING MY MONTE THERE.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jun 16 2005, 11:18 PM
> *DAMN SHARK THAT A REALLY NICE SPOT! WOW! CAN'T WAIT TO SWING MY MONTE THERE.
> [snapback]3283664[/snapback]​*


atleast 1.500 cars can fit.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 17 2005, 09:50 AM
> *atleast 1.500 cars can fit.
> [snapback]3285629[/snapback]​*


or 3000 Yugos!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 17 2005, 10:41 AM
> *or 3000 Yugos!!
> [snapback]3285806[/snapback]​*


OR PINTOS


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LaishaK (May 20, 2005)

How do we pre-register?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

What are the rules or restrictions for each class?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jun 21 2005, 12:38 PM
> *What are the rules or restrictions for each class?
> [snapback]3302484[/snapback]​*


SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP NO BIGGER THAN 16"CYLINDERS IN REAR AND MUST HAVE ALL ORIGINAL TAILING ARM MOUNT LOCATIONS, RADICAL ANYTHING GOES. (DRIVALBE STREET CARS)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I heard alot of people are trying to be ready for this!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 22 2005, 06:41 AM
> *I heard alot of people are trying to be ready for this!
> [snapback]3305576[/snapback]​*


WHO YOU?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Jun 23 2005, 08:40 AM
> *WHO YOU?
> [snapback]3310155[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

tttt


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

SOUNDS GOOD.!!! :thumbsup: 

DAM NEVER KNEW RWC WOULD HOLD SOMETHING LIKE THIS...THE CITY IS PRETTY STRICT N HARD ON ANY SHIT CRACKING THIS WAY.!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 17 2005, 08:41 AM
> *or 3000 Yugos!!
> [snapback]3285806[/snapback]​*


COOL I WILL THREE WHEEL MINES IN


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

2 months away


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

67 DAYS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lo*Lystics will be representing out there. I'm gonna tune my shit up and get some detail work done before I fhead out there.


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

66 days


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Jun 21 2005, 02:16 PM
> *SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP NO BIGGER THAN 16"CYLINDERS IN REAR AND MUST HAVE ALL ORIGINAL TAILING ARM MOUNT LOCATIONS, RADICAL ANYTHING GOES. (DRIVALBE STREET CARS)
> [snapback]3303153[/snapback]​*



so chains are legal now right?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 2 2005, 01:41 PM
> *so chains are legal now right?
> [snapback]3354681[/snapback]​*


YUP


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

YO SHARK I WAS JUST WONDERING IF YOU GUYS ARE INTERESTED IN GETTING A WEB-SITE FOR SHARKSIDE C.C. IT ME UP IF INTERESTED.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

KING OF THE STREETS is getting closer!!!! I hope to see all the clubs out there bring their rides for the SHOW AND SHINE. It's not just a hop! Get you cars registered for this event, don't wait till the last minute.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SOUNDS LIKE MODESTO HOPPERS WANTS TO COME TO THE BAY WHERE THE BIG BOYS PLAY !!!:dunno: I DIDN'T KNOW MOTOWN HAD ANY HOPPERS....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 6 2005, 07:58 PM
> *SOUNDS LIKE MODESTO HOPPERS WANTS TO COME TO THE BAY WHERE THE BIG BOYS PLAY !!!:dunno: I DIDN'T KNOW MOTOWN HAD ANY HOPPERS....... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3373214[/snapback]​*


EVERYONE IS WELCOME, ITS A NOR.CAL. KING OF THE STREETS. HOPPERS, OR PEOPLE THAT WANT TO SHOW THERE RIDE......ARE YOU TAKING THE LINCOLN? :cheesy:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

tttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

bump...........how many back bumpers gonna be hittin on sept 4th??


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I'LL BE THERE FO SHO HITTIN BUMPER.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 10 2005, 04:04 PM
> *I'LL BE THERE FO SHO HITTIN BUMPER.
> [snapback]3391028[/snapback]​*


SO YOUR GETTING THAT$500.00?


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

GONNA DO MY DAMMEST LOL...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 10 2005, 04:13 PM
> *GONNA DO MY DAMMEST LOL...
> [snapback]3391104[/snapback]​*


GOOD LUCK HOMIE....HAVE WE EVER MEET?


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so what's the cutoff for rear lockup before you are considered radical?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 10 2005, 04:32 PM
> *so what's the cutoff for rear lockup before you are considered radical?
> [snapback]3391210[/snapback]​*


SINGLE AND DOUBLE PUMP NO BIGGER THAN 16"CYLINDERS IN REAR AND MUST HAVE ALL ORIGINAL TAILING ARM MOUNT LOCATIONS, RADICAL ANYTHING GOES. (DRIVALBE STREET CARS


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

think that a measure from the bottom of the bumper to the ground might save any drama in the pits from people crying foul.

isn't 30" pretty much standard?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 10 2005, 03:40 PM
> *bump...........how many back bumpers gonna be hittin on sept 4th??
> [snapback]3390946[/snapback]​*


is yours going to hit?


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WHAT'S UP PSTA WERE YOU AT THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC DOWN SOUTH.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 10 2005, 06:35 PM
> *WHAT'S UP PSTA WERE YOU AT THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC DOWN SOUTH.
> [snapback]3391695[/snapback]​*


yes.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 10 2005, 07:11 PM
> *yes.
> [snapback]3392066[/snapback]​*


SO HOWS THE LAC HITTING, WHAT IT DO?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Jul 10 2005, 11:39 PM
> *SO HOWS THE LAC HITTING, WHAT IT DO?
> [snapback]3393141[/snapback]​*


bACC BUMPER!
The guy who did my set up did one hell of a job,some of his best work!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2005, 09:06 AM
> *bACC BUMPER!
> The guy who did my set up did one hell of a job,some of his best work!
> [snapback]3394325[/snapback]​*


hey Psta......I'm ready to shoot the car when it's done...let me know....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 11 2005, 12:41 PM
> *
> 
> hey Psta......I'm ready to shoot the car when it's done...let me know....
> [snapback]3395463[/snapback]​*


Thatnks Dog,I have a few touch ups I want to do and a FEW minor repairs!
Ill holla 4-sho!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2005, 08:06 AM
> *bACC BUMPER!
> The guy who did my set up did one hell of a job,some of his best work!
> [snapback]3394325[/snapback]​*



Who did the setup?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Jul 11 2005, 03:18 PM
> *Who did the setup?
> [snapback]3396356[/snapback]​*


the same guy who did my other set up!
Ill give you a hint,he has a blue 64!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2005, 02:20 PM
> *the same guy who did my other set up!
> Ill give you a hint,he has a blue 64!
> [snapback]3396368[/snapback]​*



Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just wondering guys....should I take my equipement to print out the photos at the hop like I do at the show????? I know that more and more hoppers have been asking if I have shots of their cars hopping....soooooooooooo let me know...this way you can walk away with a peice of Nor Cal history when you hit the switches that day......


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 11 2005, 03:50 PM
> *just wondering guys....should I take my equipement to print out the photos at the hop like I do at the show????? I know that more and more hoppers have been asking if I have shots of their cars hopping....soooooooooooo let me know...this way you can walk away with a peice of Nor Cal history when you hit the switches that day......
> [snapback]3396562[/snapback]​*


Not speaking for SHARKSIDE,but I would say yes because its also a show'N'Shine.There will(or SHOULD) be alot of cars on display,and you take and print up Nice pics,I dont see why you would not rec any busieness!ESPECIALLY if you bring a few of them Fine ass modles you got!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2005, 04:05 PM
> *Not speaking for SHARKSIDE,but I would say yes because its also a show'N'Shine.There will(or SHOULD) be alot of cars on display,and you take and print up Nice pics,I dont see why you would not rec any busieness!ESPECIALLY if you bring a few of them Fine ass modles you got!
> [snapback]3396662[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT LIL. RICK....THIS SHOULD BE THE BIGGEST AFTER THE LRM SHOW..


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2005, 03:05 PM
> *Not speaking for SHARKSIDE,but I would say yes because its also a show'N'Shine.There will(or SHOULD) be alot of cars on display,and you take and print up Nice pics,I dont see why you would not rec any busieness!ESPECIALLY if you bring a few of them Fine ass modles you got!
> [snapback]3396662[/snapback]​*


did some 1 say bring models???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

EVERYONE ONE FROM THE IMPALAS & NEW STYLE BBQ WILL BE THERE....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 04:26 PM
> *THATS RIGHT LIL. RICK....THIS SHOULD BE THE BIGGEST AFTER THE LRM SHOW..
> [snapback]3396784[/snapback]​*


I just don't want to step on anyones shoes and make sure this is ok with those involved putting it on...plus I'm sure I can get more magazine coverage too....plus you know I'll be posting up a ton of pics on here also.....sooooooooooo...if it's cool...I'll be there and handle the business part of the pics....  and PSTA thanks for the compliments...and YOU CAN BET I'LL TAKE SOME TORO'S TREASURES..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jul 11 2005, 04:37 PM
> *did some 1 say bring models???
> [snapback]3396822[/snapback]​*


yes yes.......heheheeh....so besides the cutie from yesterday..hmmmm.....who else Stevie?????? let's work on 2 more....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 11 2005, 04:26 PM
> *THATS RIGHT LIL. RICK....THIS SHOULD BE THE BIGGEST AFTER THE LRM SHOW..
> [snapback]3396784[/snapback]​*


like I told you and the rest of the SHARKSIDE family,since I live up here in Sac :uh: ,I will push to get as many of these guys up here to come.I told them,it not a Bay Area KOS,its a Nor.Cal KOS!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

free food and drinks, raffles... with a car entry... like a big bbq/show with a real hop. and im sure there will be some rematches back on King Rd in SJ after the show too. uffin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 11 2005, 03:40 PM
> *yes yes.......heheheeh....so  besides the cutie from yesterday..hmmmm.....who else Stevie?????? let's work on 2 more....
> [snapback]3396836[/snapback]​*


im workin on it now boss man  


i got a van that fits 7. id like to bring a whole van load but were gonna have to see what happens.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 11 2005, 04:44 PM
> *like I told you and the rest of the SHARKSIDE family,since I live up here in Sac :uh: ,I will push to get as many of these guys up here to come.I told them,it not a Bay Area KOS,its a Nor.Cal KOS!
> [snapback]3396845[/snapback]​*



Hey vato whats up with the :uh: ???























:biggrin: 


JK Homes, Im trying to get everyone Juiced for this NOR-CAL event too. If you dont make it to this you lose cool points. Maybe next year we can have it in Sac with Lo*Lystics involvement.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 11 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Hey vato whats up with the  :uh: ???
> :biggrin:
> JK Homes, Im trying to get everyone Juiced for this NOR-CAL event too.  If you dont make it to this you lose cool points.  Maybe next year we can have it in Sac with Lo*Lystics involvement.
> [snapback]3396966[/snapback]​*


I DONT SEE WHY NOT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Keep it moving


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just got off the phone with 1998Shark....and I will be giving a framed 8x10 to the top winner in each category....sooooooo...... for the 1st place winner in single...double...and radical....let's hope you hit back bumper...cuz I'll catch it in action...... :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

tight.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2+Jul 11 2005, 03:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i say we get tomasa chole and lupita for sure.

then we can bring monique maybe danielle and that 1 cutie u shot with the short ass shorts :biggrin: 

then any 1 extra will just be a plus


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 11 2005, 05:24 PM
> *just got off the phone with 1998Shark....and I will be giving a framed 8x10 to the top winner in each category....sooooooo...... for the 1st place winner in single...double...and radical....let's hope you hit back bumper...cuz I'll catch it in action...... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3397026[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

FEW CLUBS THAT WILL BE THERE 

1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY RIDERS
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22. VIEJITOS

WHO ELSE?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 11 2005, 05:12 PM
> *Hey vato whats up with the  :uh: ???
> :biggrin:
> JK Homes, Im trying to get everyone Juiced for this NOR-CAL event too.  If you dont make it to this you lose cool points.  Maybe next year we can have it in Sac with Lo*Lystics involvement.
> [snapback]3396966[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

I JUST GOT A PM FROM NENE FROM MAJESTICS COMPTON CHAPTER WILL BE THERE WITH THAT MONSTER CADDY AND HIS NEW CUTTY SINGLE GATE.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 12 2005, 10:55 AM
> *I JUST GOT A PM FROM NENE FROM MAJESTICS COMPTON CHAPTER WILL BE THERE WITH THAT MONSTER CADDY AND HIS NEW CUTTY SINGLE GATE.
> [snapback]3400463[/snapback]​*


China Man might come through also.Ill make a call and cofirm this!
from what they told me,they still were not sure.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

NENE SAID HIS COMING TO THE FRISCO SHOW.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 12 2005, 03:26 PM
> *NENE SAID HIS COMING TO THE FRISCO SHOW.
> [snapback]3401958[/snapback]​*


He was up last year too.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 12 2005, 02:26 PM
> *NENE SAID HIS COMING TO THE FRISCO SHOW.
> [snapback]3401958[/snapback]​*


damm is nene from them truucha video's?? big guy?? his motha fuccka cars get uP


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 04:08 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3402629[/snapback]​*


nice


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 12 2005, 10:55 AM
> *I JUST GOT A PM FROM NENE FROM MAJESTICS COMPTON CHAPTER WILL BE THERE WITH THAT MONSTER CADDY AND HIS NEW CUTTY SINGLE GATE.
> [snapback]3400463[/snapback]​*


i thought it was a nor cal thing? :dunno: dont they have there own k.O.S.?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 12 2005, 04:13 PM
> *i thought it was a nor cal thing?  :dunno: dont they have there own k.O.S.?
> [snapback]3402653[/snapback]​*


no shit????? i KNOW!!! that would suck if a so.cal car get a Nor Cal king of the street


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 12 2005, 05:14 PM
> *no shit????? i KNOW!!!  that would suck if a so.cal car get a king of the street
> [snapback]3402662[/snapback]​*


YOU GUYS HAVE IT ALL WRONG, IF THEY WANT TO COME THATS THEM. BUT LIKE I SAID ITS A NORTHERN CALI. KOS. THEY DONT WIN SHIT....THEY DO IT FOR THEM SELF.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 04:16 PM
> *YOU GUYS HAVE IT ALL WRONG, IF THEY WANT TO COME THATS THEM. BUT LIKE I SAID ITS A NORTHERN CALI. KOS.  THEY DONT WIN SHIT....THEY DO IT FOR THEM SELF.
> [snapback]3402669[/snapback]​*


got it :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

It all already been stated that the money goes to NORCAL but if So cal want to hop for fun its all good.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 05:16 PM
> *YOU GUYS HAVE IT ALL WRONG, IF THEY WANT TO COME THATS THEM. BUT LIKE I SAID ITS A NORTHERN CALI. KOS.  THEY DONT WIN SHIT....THEY DO IT FOR THEM SELF.
> [snapback]3402669[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 11:21 AM
> *FEW CLUBS THAT WILL BE THERE
> 
> 1.SHARKSIDE
> ...



getting bigger...where the pre-reg forms..what page is it on....everyone i talk to is hitting this up and when i mean everone I'm saying every god dam person in the lowrider game! Shits going to be poping! can you guys post the pre-reg form so i can print it and give it to my club members to fill and send in..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 12 2005, 05:16 PM
> *It all already been stated that the money goes to NORCAL but if So cal want to hop for fun its all good.
> [snapback]3402676[/snapback]​*


THAT'S RIGHT.....PEOPLE SHOULD MAKE SIDE BETS IF THEY WANT.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 This shit gonna be huge.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 04:18 PM
> *THAT'S RIGHT.....PEOPLE SHOULD MAKE SIDE BETS IF THEY WANT.
> [snapback]3402688[/snapback]​*


whats gonna be to eat ? :biggrin:  cause u know me im have munchies


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 12 2005, 05:17 PM
> *getting bigger...where the pre-reg forms..what page is it on....everyone i talk to is hitting this up and when i mean everone I'm saying every god dam person in the lowrider game! Shits going to be poping! can you guys post the pre-reg form so i can print it and give it to my club members to fill and send in..
> [snapback]3402684[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT.......THE BIGGEST IN NORTHERN CALI....ALL UNITY....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 12 2005, 05:19 PM
> *whats gonna be to eat ?  :biggrin:    cause u know me im have munchies
> [snapback]3402700[/snapback]​*


SPAM. & EGGS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 05:20 PM
> *SPAM. & EGGS
> [snapback]3402707[/snapback]​*


IS IT FREE OR DO I HAVE TO PAY WITH MY W.I.C. :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 04:20 PM
> *SPAM. & EGGS
> [snapback]3402707[/snapback]​*


LOL can't wait


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

LOL I better look into getting a room.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 05:20 PM
> *THATS RIGHT.......THE BIGGEST IN NORTHERN CALI....ALL UNITY....
> [snapback]3402701[/snapback]​*


3 PLATE ITEM....AND A DRINK...IM NOT REALLY SURE...SOME GUY WE HIRE IS TAKING CARE OF THAT...I KNOW HE COOKS GOOD....CAUSE HIS ABOUT 350. POUNDS...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 06:20 PM
> *SPAM. & EGGS
> [snapback]3402707[/snapback]​*



better then the 2 hot dogs they cooked at the R&S hop :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 04:23 PM
> *3 PLATE ITEM....AND A DRINK...IM NOT REALLY SURE...SOME GUY WE HIRE IS TAKING CARE OF THAT...I KNOW HE COOKS GOOD....CAUSE HIS ABOUT 350. POUNDS...[snapback]3402716[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 12 2005, 05:23 PM
> *LOL I better look into getting a room.
> [snapback]3402715[/snapback]​*


NOT REALLY....ALL OUT OF TOWNERS CAN STAY W/ ME OR MATT (84CUTT)


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 06:23 PM
> *3 PLATE ITEM....AND A DRINK...IM NOT REALLY SURE...SOME GUY WE HIRE IS TAKING CARE OF THAT...I KNOW HE COOKS GOOD....CAUSE HIS ABOUT 350. POUNDS...
> [snapback]3402716[/snapback]​*



so what you saying? big people know how to cook? i'm a big muther fucker and all i know how to do is eat and order food...  

i'll let you know after if you see me come for seconds....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 04:24 PM
> *NOT REALLY....ALL OUT OF TOWNERS CAN STAY W/ ME OR MATT (84CUTT)
> [snapback]3402720[/snapback]​*


my house is your house


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 12 2005, 05:25 PM
> *so what you saying? big people know how to cook? i'm a big muther fucker and all i know how to do is eat and order food...
> 
> i'll let you know after if you see me come for seconds....
> [snapback]3402728[/snapback]​*


JUST GOT WORD WE ARE HAVING TV DINNERS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 05:24 PM
> *NOT REALLY....ALL OUT OF TOWNERS CAN STAY W/ ME OR MATT (84CUTT)
> [snapback]3402720[/snapback]​*



If I go solo I definitely hit you up. If I got my woman with me............... hell you know fucker.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

THINKING OF PUTTING A SIDE GET WITH NENE SINGLE GATE CUTTY AGAINST MY SINGLE GATE MONTE :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 12 2005, 05:26 PM
> *If I go solo I definitely hit you up.  If I got my woman with me............... hell you know fucker.
> [snapback]3402736[/snapback]​*


YOU CAN TAKE PICTURES OF US TOGETHER..


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

BET


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 06:27 PM
> *YOU CAN TAKE PICTURES OF US TOGETHER..
> [snapback]3402744[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 05:27 PM
> *YOU CAN TAKE PICTURES OF US TOGETHER..
> [snapback]3402744[/snapback]​*


Of who, you and Manuela?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 04:27 PM
> *YOU CAN TAKE PICTURES OF US TOGETHER..
> [snapback]3402744[/snapback]​*


LOL dick


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 12 2005, 05:27 PM
> *THINKING OF PUTTING A SIDE GET WITH NENE SINGLE GATE CUTTY AGAINST MY SINGLE GATE MONTE  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3402743[/snapback]​*



Put a pic of your ride up so I know who to put money on.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 12 2005, 05:26 PM
> *JUST GOT WORD WE ARE HAVING TV DINNERS
> [snapback]3402731[/snapback]​*


even better cause thats a 4 item TV Dinner!!!
Sept 4th is my b-Day,do I get a twinkee with a match on it?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn...I'm getting all pumped up about this........this is gonna be off the hook


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 12 2005, 07:34 PM
> *damn...I'm getting all pumped up about this........this is gonna be off the hook
> [snapback]3403368[/snapback]​*


Im telling you Jess,This is going to be a day to remember.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 13 2005, 08:09 AM
> *Im telling you Jess,This is going to be a day to remember.
> [snapback]3405911[/snapback]​*


HELL YA WITH ALL THESE CLUBS GOING, THIS IS THIS THE DAY TO REMEMBER.
1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY RIDERS
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22. VIEJITOS


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 13 2005, 10:07 AM
> *HELL YA WITH ALL THESE CLUBS GOING, THIS IS THIS THE DAY TO REMEMBER.
> 1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> ...



you know it would be a sick ass pic if we had at least one rep from each club holding a plaque for a big group shot..........what do you guys think....I'm gonna need a ladder....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 13 2005, 12:02 PM
> *you know it would be a sick ass pic if we had at least one rep from each club holding a plaque for a big group shot..........what do you guys think....I'm gonna need a ladder....
> [snapback]3406936[/snapback]​*


THAT WOULD BE NICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 13 2005, 12:02 PM
> *you know it would be a sick ass pic if we had at least one rep from each club holding a plaque for a big group shot..........what do you guys think....I'm gonna need a ladder....
> [snapback]3406936[/snapback]​*


sounds good!


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

MAJORITY OF THE CAR CLUBS GOING TO KOS ARE FROM SHARK CITY WHERE ARE THE ONLY CLUBS FROM NOR CAL.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 13 2005, 02:37 PM
> *MAJORITY OF THE CAR CLUBS GOING TO KOS ARE FROM SHARK CITY WHERE ARE THE ONLY CLUBS FROM NOR CAL.
> [snapback]3407791[/snapback]​*


No actually clubs from Salinas,East bay,San Fran,Sac,Stoccton,and Modesto areas will be there to Represent as well.
Its going to be bIGGER then alot of us think homie.
The SHARKSIDE homies are working hard having this event orginized and bringing ALOT of Clubs ogether at the same place at the same time.
I honestly think this event will be the bIggest that the YAY-Area(Maybe even Nor.cal as a whole)has seen in alomost 10+ years.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 13 2005, 04:32 PM
> *No actually clubs from Salinas,East bay,San Fran,Sac,Stoccton,and Modesto areas will be there to Represent as well.
> Its going to be bIGGER then alot of us think homie.
> The SHARKSIDE homies are working hard having this event orginized and bringing ALOT of Clubs ogether at the same place at the same time.
> ...


THIS EVENT IS FOR NOR.CAL....TRYING TO PUT EVERYONE TOGETHER. THAT IS ARE GOAL.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 13 2005, 09:07 AM
> *HELL YA WITH ALL THESE CLUBS GOING, THIS IS THIS THE DAY TO REMEMBER.
> 1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> ...


DAM SHARK U GOT HELLA FUCKING CLUBS TO GO...RIGHT ON BRO.!!! SHIT CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW TO HAPPEN, IN THA 650... :biggrin: IM BE THERE, SHIT I HOPE THERE IS GOING TO BE A GOOD FUCKING HOP, HAVENT SEEN A GOOD ONE IN A WHILE.!!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 13 2005, 11:07 AM
> *HELL YA WITH ALL THESE CLUBS GOING, THIS IS THIS THE DAY TO REMEMBER.
> 1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> ...



for sure you can add BayLife to that list..there bringing out there rides, talked to the prez the other day and there going for sure! I'm abouts to meet with him this weekend and give him the pre-reg forms...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 14 2005, 06:45 AM
> *for sure you can add BayLife to that list..there bringing out there rides, talked to the prez the other day and there going for sure! I'm abouts to meet with him this weekend and give him the pre-reg forms...
> [snapback]3411263[/snapback]​*




word....


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

we will be there i was wondering can i just give the forms and check to Carlos
so I can save My stamp


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 14 2005, 01:54 PM
> *we will be there i was wondering can i just give the forms and check to Carlos
> so I can save My stamp
> [snapback]3413328[/snapback]​*


hell ya...ill give you .37 cents back


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

They gonna write about this one in magazines 10 years from now. 

Maybe a dumb ? but is there gonna be an air hop?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 14 2005, 05:39 PM
> *They gonna write about this one in magazines 10 years from now.
> 
> Maybe a dumb ? but is there gonna be an air hop?
> [snapback]3414868[/snapback]​*


AIR HOP...YEAH...FROM SIC MOTORSPORT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY RIDERS
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22. VIEJITOS
23. 408 RIDERS
GETTING BIGGER & BIGGER...
THATS WHAT WE WANT NOR.CAL. UNITY....EVERYONE COME TOGETHER.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TO THE MUTHAFUKN TOP!


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 09:07 PM
> *1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> 3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ...


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

DO the cops trip if you cruise in SAN JO?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

As long that you dont have a car full of heads and sporting all red and hitting the switches or bags they pretty much leave you alone then they shut it down around 2 am thats my experience with the Bacon Dept I mean The police Dept


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Jul 16 2005, 10:40 AM
> *DO the cops trip if you cruise in SAN JO?
> [snapback]3421299[/snapback]​*


mostly people that walk the streets....crusing is not really a big thang for them


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY LIFE
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22. VIEJITOS
23. 408 RIDERS
24. Aztecas ....
ADD ONE MORE TO THE LIST


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE THE WHOLE NOR. CAL. WILL BE AT THIS..


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

If you didn't know you better ask somebodyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WE HAVE A LOT OF ROOM TO FIT EVERY CAR THAT COMES..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 16 2005, 10:59 AM
> *1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> 3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ...


good,I want to serve one of they cars.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WHO'S CARS PSTA INQUIRING MINDS WANNA KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 16 2005, 03:09 PM
> *WHO'S CARS PSTA INQUIRING MINDS WANNA KNOW. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3422397[/snapback]​*


AZTECAS out of Modesto.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 16 2005, 07:31 PM
> *AZTECAS out of Modesto.
> [snapback]3423493[/snapback]​*


which one that brown car? some brown car hit on me while back i think it was from aztecas


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 16 2005, 08:37 PM
> *which one that brown car? some brown car hit on me while back i think it was from aztecas
> [snapback]3423520[/snapback]​*


primer and yellow Cutty.


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

DID THAT CAR AT LEAST GRAB SOME GOOD AIR.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

time to bump this


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SO WHO DO YOU GUYS THINK GOING TO GET THIS?
1ST 500.00
2ND 250.00
3RD 100.00
SINGLE, RADICAL, DOUBLE
" 3 MAKES A CLASS"


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 18 2005, 02:43 PM
> *SO WHO DO YOU GUYS THINK GOING TO GET THIS?
> 1ST 500.00
> 2ND 250.00
> ...


ILL TAKE ALL SIDE BETS.....ON A DOUBLE AND A SINGLE


----------



## WHATHEDO (Apr 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WHATHEDO (Apr 12, 2005)

betta put anotha on that list bro THE EMPIRE.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY LIFE
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22. VIEJITOS
23. 408 RIDERS
24. Aztecas ....
25.THE EMPIRE
ADD ONE MORE.TO THE LIST


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTFT


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 18 2005, 12:43 PM
> *SO WHO DO YOU GUYS THINK GOING TO GET THIS?
> 1ST 500.00
> 2ND 250.00
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Here is my switch man!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Bob! I met that fucker. Cool peeps.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 18 2005, 02:36 PM
> *1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> 3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ...


nights to remember will be there as well


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY LIFE
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22. VIEJITOS
23. 408 RIDERS
24. Aztecas ....
25.THE EMPIRE
26. NIGHTS TO REMEMBER
ONE MORE..................


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

CAN'T WAIT....


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2005, 02:40 PM
> *1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> 3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ...


What no SJPD'S FINEST ?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 19 2005, 05:40 PM
> *1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> 3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ...



post-up bay riderz back up homie!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY LIFE
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22. VIEJITOS
23. 408 RIDERS
24. Aztecas ....
25.THE EMPIRE
26. NIGHTS TO REMEMBER
27. BAY RIDERZ


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

OK if Rich hooks me up with a player price on some 23's I'm gonna buy this tahoe I have my eyes on. If not I might not make it. :tears: :tears: 






























:biggrin: For real though I need something to tow my shit with and I need tires for the rims that are on it.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 21 2005, 10:20 AM
> *OK if Rich hooks me up with a player price on some 23's I'm gonna buy this tahoe I have my eyes on.  If not I might not make it.   :tears:  :tears:
> :biggrin:   For real though I need something to tow my shit with and I need tires for the rims that are on it.
> [snapback]3449131[/snapback]​*


tell us the truth your ol lady doesnt let you go.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

you got me. Damn 1300 for tires is a grip. I should just go buy some 13s for it.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 21 2005, 10:57 AM
> *you got me.  Damn 1300 for tires is a grip.  I should just go buy some 13s for it.
> [snapback]3449320[/snapback]​*


i heard you shit...money out.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 21 2005, 08:57 AM
> *you got me.  Damn 1300 for tires is a grip.  I should just go buy some 13s for it.
> [snapback]3449320[/snapback]​*


SORRY BUT YOU GOT TO PAY THE PRICE IF YOU ROLL ON 20'S OR BIGGER


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 21 2005, 11:06 AM
> *SORRY BUT YOU GOT TO PAY THE PRICE IF YOU ROLL ON 20'S OR BIGGER
> [snapback]3449383[/snapback]​*


leave it stock.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 21 2005, 09:08 AM
> *leave it stock.....
> [snapback]3449395[/snapback]​*


I WOULD ROLL 20'S AT THE BIGGEST MYSELF ON A TRUCK OR SUV


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 21 2005, 11:09 AM
> *I WOULD ROLL 20'S AT THE BIGGEST MYSELF ON A TRUCK OR SUV
> [snapback]3449402[/snapback]​*


20's look small, now.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 21 2005, 10:06 AM
> *SORRY BUT YOU GOT TO PAY THE PRICE IF YOU ROLL ON 20'S OR BIGGER
> [snapback]3449383[/snapback]​*


ill be gettin at you real soon for them rims and tires Rich


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 21 2005, 09:06 AM
> *SORRY BUT YOU GOT TO PAY THE PRICE IF YOU ROLL ON 20'S OR BIGGER
> [snapback]3449383[/snapback]​*


I'm not complaining at all bro. It is what it is. I like how it looked but I cant dig in my pocket like that. I got a few more to check out today.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I heard somewhere that running 23 and 24 was hard on a tranny anyway. I need the fucker for towing so if it has a weak tranny I dont want it anyway.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 21 2005, 09:46 AM
> *I'm not complaining at all bro.  It is what it is.  I like how it looked but I cant dig in my pocket like that.  I got a few more to check out today.
> [snapback]3449615[/snapback]​*


I KNOW IT LOOKS GOOD ITS JUST NOT PRACTICAL :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

BACK TO THE K.O.S. TOPIC PLEASE


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 21 2005, 12:48 PM
> *I heard somewhere that running 23 and 24 was hard on a tranny anyway.  I need the fucker for towing so if it has a weak tranny I dont want it anyway.
> [snapback]3449628[/snapback]​*



ITS HARD ON THE BRAKES ALSO..CHECK-OUT ALL THE DEALER SUV'S ON 23+ THEY HAVE UP GRADED BRAKES SO THEY WON'T BURN OUT....I WOULD HIT UP TIRE AND WHEEL OUTLET IN STOCKTON..THEY SELL 22'S FOR $1900 WITH GOODYEAR TIRES BUT IT COMES WITH A SPINNER KIT..DOUBLE BERRING(SP) SPINNERS NOT A FAN OF SPINNERS MY SELF...


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

KOS IS ALMOST HERE ANYONE READY FO DIZ.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E Money408_@Jul 21 2005, 10:30 PM
> *KOS IS ALMOST HERE ANYONE READY FO DIZ.
> [snapback]3454432[/snapback]​*


DAM, 6 MONTHS OF WORK LEFT ON THE 64 AND HELPING MY COUSIN BUILT HIS HOPPER ,BUT ONLY 1 MONTH TILL KOS. THAT MEANS ALOT OF LATE NIGHT FOR ME.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

HAHAHA I got me a tahoe foos!! KOS here I come


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 22 2005, 10:17 AM
> *HAHAHA I got me a tahoe foos!!  KOS here I come
> [snapback]3456503[/snapback]​*


FOUND OUT I CANT BE THERE...SOME SHIT CAME UP WITH THE FAMILY....WISH EVERYONE LUCK.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn that sucks... it dont suprise me... but hey, better you than me.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 22 2005, 08:21 AM
> *FOUND OUT I CANT BE THERE...SOME SHIT CAME UP WITH THE FAMILY....WISH EVERYONE LUCK.
> [snapback]3456523[/snapback]​*



You fucken serous?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 22 2005, 02:18 PM
> *You fucken serous?
> [snapback]3458568[/snapback]​*


YUP, GOT TO GO TO TEXAS...SEE POPS....BUT ITS STILL GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

All that fucken work you been puttin in??? Ahh do what you gotta do for the jefe bro.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 22 2005, 03:05 PM
> *All that fucken work you been puttin in???  Ahh do what you gotta do for the jefe bro.
> [snapback]3458995[/snapback]​*


he is going threw it....right now...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 22 2005, 03:52 PM
> *he is going threw it....right now...
> [snapback]3459330[/snapback]​*


FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST!
I respect that,car shows happen every month!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 22 2005, 05:39 PM
> *FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST!
> I respect that,car shows happen every month!
> [snapback]3459946[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT.....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 22 2005, 03:39 PM
> *FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST!
> I respect that,car shows happen every month!
> [snapback]3459946[/snapback]​*


VERY TRUE SOME SHIT CAME UP RECENTLY WITH MY DAD TO . I HOPE ITS ALL GOOD WITH YOUR POPS MR.SHARK .


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so who's gonna be checking all the cars for rules?


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

ME!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 24 2005, 11:12 PM
> *so who's gonna be checking all the cars for rules?
> [snapback]3472438[/snapback]​*


SHARKSIDE....BUT WE WONT BE AT THE STICK....WONT BE FAIR..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 25 2005, 12:12 AM
> *so who's gonna be checking all the cars for rules?
> [snapback]3472438[/snapback]​*



you hopping?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

1st king of the streets rough draft flyer sketch... :biggrin: 



[attachmentid=223287]


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 25 2005, 06:37 AM
> *you hopping?
> [snapback]3473429[/snapback]​*



yeah i'll be adding a little pressure to the tank this time around.  

you gonna hop the 2k imp? 

i heard your bags goin off all day at that r&s show :biggrin: 

***i have the red mazda with black spokes.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Jul 25 2005, 10:59 PM
> *yeah i'll be adding a little pressure to the tank this time around.
> 
> you gonna hop the 2k imp?
> ...


NA I SOLD THAT CAR BRO.....STARTED WORKING ON MY 50 TRUCK...


----------



## Dawatchdogg (Mar 23, 2004)

Young Hogg is still controlling KOS</span>, unless Young Hogg is confirmed in-person. 

Keep it Real - Young Hogg started the damn thang and he's gonna finish the damn thang! - Hogg 818-917-7402 or 323-305-7012


----------



## Dawatchdogg (Mar 23, 2004)

*"King of the Streets"* - Confirmed - Young Hogg will be there!</span>

<span style=\'colorurple\'>September 4th (Sunday) - More Details to Follow!

Location - San Jose, California

DaWatch Dogg


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Can someone shoot me a flyer. For real I want a real flyer on paper.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 26 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Can someone shoot me a flyer.  For real I want a real flyer on paper.
> [snapback]3483337[/snapback]​*


psta has them in sac.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn..........how much time left...a month and a week????? someone better have a cold one for me.......


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 26 2005, 02:45 PM
> *damn..........how much time left...a month and a week????? someone better have a cold one for me.......
> [snapback]3483550[/snapback]​*


how about two cold ones


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 26 2005, 02:21 PM
> *Can someone shoot me a flyer.  For real I want a real flyer on paper.
> [snapback]3483337[/snapback]​*


Call me up Homie,I have a few left.
I gave some to your homie in the 63 rag!!

Angelo should be here by Saturday.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 26 2005, 12:50 PM
> *Call me up Homie,I have a few left.
> I gave some to your homie in the 63 rag!!
> 
> ...



 I'll call you up.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 26 2005, 02:46 PM
> *how about two cold ones
> [snapback]3483556[/snapback]​*


how about 2 for starters


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 26 2005, 01:45 PM
> *damn..........how much time left...a month and a week????? someone better have a cold one for me.......
> [snapback]3483550[/snapback]​*


JUST HIT UP OG RIDER


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 26 2005, 04:08 PM
> *JUST HIT UP OG RIDER
> [snapback]3484331[/snapback]​*


hehehehehe....no thanks......


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:  ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Just to let everyone know I'll be selling beer at KOS. No cameras allowed. :biggrin: 



















JK


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 21 2005, 09:09 AM
> *20's look small, now.
> [snapback]3449411[/snapback]​*


can someone post a registration form please


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Aztecas_CC_2o9_@Jul 28 2005, 07:25 PM
> *can someone post a registration form please
> [snapback]3500027[/snapback]​*


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

36 DAYS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

how many hours?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Bacc to the top!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

this show is gonna be hot.....is STREETLOW gonna be there???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

32 days :biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

dash plaques to the first 100 cars


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Aug 3 2005, 07:00 AM
> *dash plaques to the first 100 cars
> [snapback]3533233[/snapback]​*



No shit? Damn I gotta get one.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttttttttttttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Aug 3 2005, 07:00 AM
> *dash plaques to the first 100 cars
> [snapback]3533233[/snapback]​*


my favorite


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

31 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Aug 3 2005, 08:00 AM~3533233
> *dash plaques to the first 100 cars
> *


SAVE ME ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT for the biggest event Nor Cal has seen in over 10 years!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

30


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 5 2005, 09:30 PM~3550406
> *30
> *


 :0 time to start preparing. I got a carrier bearing that needs to get replace.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 6 2005, 11:25 AM~3552111
> *:0  time to start preparing.  I got a carrier bearing that needs to get replace.
> *


BETTER YOU THEN ME.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

29DAYS


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 6 2005, 09:27 AM~3552120
> *BETTER YOU THEN ME.
> *


dick.


how'd you like the stripes?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Aug 6 2005, 11:31 AM~3552132
> *dick.
> how'd you like the stripes?
> *


ALOT OF PEOPLE TELL ME THAT....WONDER WHY


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 6 2005, 09:33 AM~3552141
> *ALOT OF PEOPLE TELL ME THAT....WONDER WHY
> *


 :roflmao: It's all good, I get you. You remind me of my homeboys up here always clowning and talking shit.


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Aug 6 2005, 10:35 PM~3555121
> *TTT
> *


ONE MORE TIME TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

we still have booth spaces available for all the vendors out there. If anyones interested email me at
[email protected]


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

whos going to take this?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll take it. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

D.J. Ready Red (original DJ from the Geto Boys) will be spinning on the turntables, and Redwood City's own KOMPOUND will have a booth, as well as some surprises


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 10 2005, 10:43 AM~3579949
> *D.J. Ready Red (original DJ from the Geto Boys) will be spinning on the turntables, and Redwood City's own KOMPOUND will have a booth, as well as some surprises
> *


SURPRISES?!
PLEASE TELL ME THERE WILL BE SOME MIDGITS IN THE BIKINI CONTEST!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

bushwick?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 10 2005, 10:46 AM~3579962
> *SURPRISES?!
> PLEASE TELL ME THERE WILL BE SOME MIDGITS IN THE BIKINI CONTEST!!!!
> 
> ...


MY BABY THE MIDGET


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn..almost here...a few more weeks...don't forget....the top winner in each category get a framed 8x10 from me.......of their car reaching for the skies of course


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY LIFE
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22. VIEJITOS
23. 408 RIDERS
24. Aztecas ....
25.THE EMPIRE
WHO ELSE?


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 10 2005, 09:46 AM~3579962
> *SURPRISES?!
> PLEASE TELL ME THERE WILL BE SOME MIDGITS IN THE BIKINI CONTEST!!!!
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

let me be a guest dj for little while :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

1st place only single,double,radical


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

sweet trophies :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I WANT TO DONKEY PUNCH THE BIKINI WINNER.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 10 2005, 05:30 PM~3584911
> *sweet trophies :thumbsup:
> *



you gonna be there swingin?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 10 2005, 07:31 PM~3585248
> *you gonna be there swingin?
> *


not sure but u never know


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 10 2005, 06:59 PM~3585387
> *not sure but u never know
> *



haven't seen you at the last few shows.

hope to see you there.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

car was out of comission since woodland then I sold it afew weeks ago but ended up getting it back that was the day before streetlow sf so i had no time to get it ready, so well see


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 10 2005, 05:52 PM~3585036
> *I WANT TO DONKEY PUNCH THE BIKINI WINNER.
> *


what ever your into ? :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IM GONNA HIT THAT MEXICAN RESTAURANT OVER BY "THE PINK ELEPHANT". I FORGOT THE NAME. THEY GOT BAD ASS TACOS..


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I HEARD THERES GONNA BE A HOP AT PRUNERIDGE MALL. WINNER GETS A CD AT RASPUTIN.


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 11 2005, 05:39 PM~3595994
> *I HEARD THERES GONNA BE A HOP AT PRUNERIDGE MALL. WINNER GETS A CD AT RASPUTIN.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 10 2005, 06:15 PM~3584826
> *1st place only   single,double,radical
> *


can i have the hennessy :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 12 2005, 12:17 AM~3599496
> *can i have the hennessy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 11 2005, 04:18 PM~3595845
> *IM GONNA HIT THAT MEXICAN RESTAURANT OVER BY "THE PINK ELEPHANT". I FORGOT THE NAME. THEY GOT BAD ASS TACOS..
> *


taqueria jalisco... you know they rebuilt it right? its an indoor restaurant now...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2005, 09:21 AM~3603266
> *taqueria jalisco... you know they rebuilt it right? its an indoor restaurant now...
> *


Now you making me hungry!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i am hungry...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2005, 12:21 PM~3603266
> *taqueria jalisco... you know they rebuilt it right? its an indoor restaurant now...
> *


HELL YEAH!! I ATE ABOUT 5 TACOS CHILE VERDE. OFF THE FUCKIN CHAIN. THATS THE ONLY RESTAURANT THAT SERVES CHILAQUILES ALL DAY LONG :dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE NEW LOWRIDER SHOP AT CAPITOL FLEA MARKET.

THEY MAKE SHIT SMACK BACK BUMPER. NO WEIGHT.




THEN YOU CAN CRUISE TO THE DONUT SHOP OFF CAPITOL AND SEVEN TREES :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 12 2005, 01:28 PM~3604953
> *CHECK OUT THE NEW LOWRIDER SHOP AT CAPITOL FLEA MARKET.
> 
> THEY MAKE SHIT SMACK BACK BUMPER. NO WEIGHT.
> ...


WTF?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

TTT FOR THE PINK POODLE :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

7-11 for a 40......hehehehehe


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 14 2005, 01:26 PM~3614957
> *7-11 for a 40......hehehehehe
> *


7 TO MIDNITES CHEAPER. I THINK ITS OWNED BY THE TOWELYBAN


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

before you started breaking that night, didnt you run to 7-11 for a 40 or some shit...hhahahaha


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

6 to midnight is the shit


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 14 2005, 05:37 PM~3616833
> *before you started breaking that night, didnt you run to 7-11 for a 40 or some shit...hhahahaha
> *


yea. battled at the hank lopez on the eastside. stopped off to buy a forty of Pabst and some zingers.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

pabst.....hahahahaha


swabby


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Aug 14 2005, 06:47 PM~3617696
> *pabst.....hahahahaha
> swabby
> *


I HEARD HE WAS AT A HORSESHOE COMPETITION IN GILROY. HE WON, AND THEY HOOKED HIM UP WITH A PALLET OF GARLIC AND SOME SMOKES.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

NAPOLEON JUST FOUND OUT THEY HAD CHONIES ON SALE AT EASTRIDGE...


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT,
Shit is coming fast!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 15 2005, 08:14 AM~3625372
> *TTT,
> Shit is coming fast!
> *


3 WEEKS BABY


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IS THERE GONNA BE A TACO STAND


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

RAIDERETTE SHOWIN UP


----------



## hoptoohigh (Aug 9, 2005)

What r the rule for street hopper? for example how high rear bumper?


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WE DO NEED SOME CLEAR RULES CUZ SOME PEOPLE WILL CRY ABOUT THE LOCK UP.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

STREET CLASS------- DRIVABLE COMPLETE STRRET CARS WITH NO MISSING PARTS (BUMPERS, HEADER PANELS ETC.) REAR TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND SHOCK MOUNTS MUST BE IN ORIGINAL LOCATIONS, MUST HAVE REAR SHOCKS CHAINS are fine. NO LIMIT ON REAR HEIGHT OR BATTERIES. RADICAL CLASS ANYTHING GOES. ONE CAR PER CATAGORY, THREE MAKES A CLASS.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 15 2005, 02:58 PM~3628053
> *STREET CLASS------- DRIVABLE COMPLETE STRRET CARS WITH NO MISSING PARTS (BUMPERS, HEADER PANELS ETC.) REAR TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND SHOCK MOUNTS MUST BE IN ORIGINAL LOCATIONS, MUST HAVE REAR SHOCKS  CHAINS are fine. NO LIMIT ON REAR HEIGHT OR BATTERIES. RADICAL CLASS ANYTHING GOES. ONE CAR PER CATAGORY, THREE MAKES A CLASS.
> *


ALSO 16" CYLINDER MAX FOR STREET CARS, AS LONG AS YOU HAVE THE ORIGINAL TRAILING ARM MOUNTS YOUR STREET, MODIFIED TRAILING ARMS AND DROP MOUNTS ARE OK, FOUR LINK OR MOVED MOUNT LOCATION WILL BE RADICAL. IF YOU MEET THESE REQUIREMENTS YOUR STREET, BUMPER HEIGHT WILL NOT BE MEASURED.
IF ANYONE HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTIONS, FEEL FREE TO PM ME.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BUKKKET (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 15 2005, 12:23 PM~3627088
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A TACO STAND
> *



viva la hitch!!!!!! is that black man yeast infection humping another guy in the backround?


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

wouldn't a lock up limit and a general visual inspection make things easier on the judges?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUKKKET_@Aug 16 2005, 11:43 PM~3639291
> *viva la hitch!!!!!! is that black man yeast infection humping another guy in the backround?
> *


HES PACKING UP THE TENT FOR ANOTHER NIGHT ON BLOSSOM HILL.


----------



## BUKKKET (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Aug 16 2005, 08:19 PM~3639568
> *HES PACKING UP THE TENT FOR ANOTHER NIGHT ON BLOSSOM HILL.
> *



i thought he was packing up tent for another night underneath 101..haha...
the newest vogues to hit the street "yeist vogues" they got mumps all over them.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ohhh shit.....what up B ?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

to the top


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 16 2005, 07:48 PM~3639344
> *wouldn't a lock up limit and a general visual inspection make things easier on the judges?
> *


aint tring to have to many rules, this is king of the streets. if your able to make your car lay frame and than lock up hella high than more props to you. as long as your car falls under the rules stated, than your all good.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Aug 18 2005, 07:40 AM~3649860
> *aint tring to have to many rules, this is king of the streets. if your able to make your car lay frame and than lock up hella high than more props to you. as long as your car falls under the rules stated, than your all good.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

almost there........


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

SWABBY SAYS HELL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WITH NEW SOCKS ON!!!!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

ttt :biggrin: 
I hope we can still make it.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttmftst


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

2 more weeks...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WE ARE READY....MOST OF NOR.CAL. IS GOING AFTER THE FRISCO SHOW....TALK TO MOST CLUBS..ONLY CLUB THAT AINT GOING IS UNTOUCHABLES....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 22 2005, 05:59 PM~3671754
> *WE ARE READY....MOST OF NOR.CAL. IS GOING AFTER THE FRISCO SHOW....TALK TO MOST CLUBS..ONLY CLUB THAT AINT GOING IS UNTOUCHABLES....
> *


Their loss!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 23 2005, 08:12 AM~3675065
> *Their loss!
> *


HEY"....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 23 2005, 09:13 AM~3675269
> *HEY"....
> *


....."Better them then me!!!"
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

UNDER TWO WEEKS AWAY. ARE YOU READY?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

does anybody know how many clubs are going???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Aug 24 2005, 11:32 AM~3682724
> *does anybody know how many clubs are going???
> *


1.SHARKSIDE
2.LUXURIOUS
3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
4.UCE
5.HOODLIFE
6.IMPALAS
7.INDIVIDUALS
8.SAN JOSE HIGHLITES
9.BAY LIFE
10.LO*LYSTICS
11.RAGZ 2 ENVY
12.EMINENCE
13.FRISCO FINEST
14.ROLLEN DEEP
15.NUESTRO TIEMPO
16.INSPIRATIONS
17.LOW CREATONS
18.PARLIAMENT
19.NEW STYLE
20.Sly Slick & Wicked
21.FEARNONE
22.VIEJITOS
23.408 RIDERS
24.Aztecas ....
25.THE EMPIRE
26.Envious Creations
27.BROWN SOCIETY
28.BLVD. KINGS
WHO ELSE?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 24 2005, 10:48 AM~3682808
> *1.SHARKSIDE
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> 3.EAST SIDE RIDERS
> ...


this is going to be one of the best events of the year


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

guys ready for this?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 24 2005, 05:37 PM~3685199
> *this is going to be one of the best events of the year
> *


hell ya bill....we been telling everyone since Feb 9 2005....8 months ago....


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

another angle of sic's sic shit...


----------



## GameOver (May 13, 2004)

Hope it's going to be a clear day on KOS so you can measure our ride. We'll be bringing the air, and not just in our bags !!!!!


SIC


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

and I'll be there to capture it with my camera


----------



## GameOver (May 13, 2004)

Good lookin out . :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT DATE IS IT ON AGAIN


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sunday sept 4. labor day weekend...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 25 2005, 12:09 PM~3689968
> *sunday sept 4. labor day weekend...
> *


10 DAYS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 25 2005, 10:17 AM~3690024
> *10 DAYS
> *


CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 25 2005, 11:09 AM~3689968
> *sunday sept 4. labor day weekend...
> *


COOL IM THERE FOR SURE


----------



## GameOver (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOver_@Aug 25 2005, 03:08 PM~3691822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Aug 25 2005, 04:10 PM~3691846
> *:0
> *


LISSET LET ME KNOW HOW BOARING THE UNTOUCHABLES BAR B Q GOES....


----------



## GameOver (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 25 2005, 04:25 PM~3691954
> *LISSET LET ME KNOW HOW BOARING THE UNTOUCHABLES BAR B Q GOES....
> *



Someone say BBQ, because I could go for some Big Boys Tri Tip sandwiches


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GameOver_@Aug 25 2005, 05:15 PM~3692415
> *Someone say BBQ, because I could go for some Big Boys Tri Tip sandwiches
> *


HE WAS AT THE SF SHOW THIS PAST WEEKIEND


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 25 2005, 05:16 PM~3692430
> *HE WAS AT THE SF SHOW THIS PAST WEEKIEND
> *


this is what we had this weekend at the hotel in SF......


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 25 2005, 05:29 PM~3692523
> *this is what we had this weekend at the hotel in SF......
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNN.....I WISH MY LADY CAN COOK LIKE THAT....I WOULD MARRY HER...LOL....ALL SHE CAN IS T.V. DINNERS.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 25 2005, 05:33 PM~3692541
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNN.....I WISH MY LADY CAN COOK LIKE THAT....I WOULD MARRY HER...LOL....ALL SHE CAN IS T.V. DINNERS.
> *


that Chicken was BOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMB......Kita marinated it over night....2 cases of it..........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 25 2005, 05:36 PM~3692555
> *that Chicken was BOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMB......Kita marinated it over night....2 cases of it..........
> *


YUMMY


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 25 2005, 05:36 PM~3692555
> *that Chicken was BOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMB......Kita marinated it over night....2 cases of it..........
> *


I HEARD,I WAS CRASHED OUT! :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im now Officially hungry...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

see you guys tonight at the meeting


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

is there a limit to how many Batteris a single pump can have/
My homie wanted me to ask.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2005, 11:36 AM~3697288
> *is there a limit to how many Batteris a single pump can have/
> My homie wanted me to ask.
> *


NOPE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2005, 12:36 PM~3697288
> *is there a limit to how many Batteris a single pump can have/
> My homie wanted me to ask.
> *


5 AA'S


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 26 2005, 12:59 PM~3697430
> *5 AA'S
> *


8 DURACELL D CELLS.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2005, 01:15 PM~3697533
> *8 DURACELL D CELLS.
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HE COULD USE THE OLD 6 VOLTS ABOUT 50 OF THEM


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 26 2005, 01:19 PM~3697556
> *HE COULD USE THE OLD 6 VOLTS ABOUT 50 OF THEM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

yo Rick

is the Caddy gonna be swinging at KOS :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Aug 26 2005, 02:43 PM~3698229
> *yo  Rick
> 
> is the Caddy gonna be swinging at KOS :biggrin:
> *


no


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2005, 03:49 PM~3698703
> *no
> 
> *


NOT ENOUGH


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 26 2005, 03:49 PM~3698710
> *NOT ENOUGH
> *


Exactly.
Them Damn double A's die out to quicc!!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2005, 02:51 PM~3698720
> *Exactly.
> Them Damn double A's die out to quicc!!
> *


thats why you have to buy the pack of twelve :biggrin: i will be there with a pack of batterys taking all kinds of flicks for the peeps that cant make this event


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 25 2005, 11:17 AM~3690024
> *10 DAYS
> *


WHAT'S UP BRO? IS THERE ENOUGH ROOM SO I COULD DO SOME SCRAPING IN THE LINCOLN? YOU KNOW I LOVE TO LIGHT UP THE STREET!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 26 2005, 11:14 PM~3701582
> *WHAT'S UP BRO? IS THERE ENOUGH ROOM SO I COULD DO SOME SCRAPING IN THE LINCOLN? YOU KNOW I LOVE TO LIGHT UP THE STREET!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


we got the whole street homie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 27 2005, 12:14 AM~3701582
> *WHAT'S UP BRO? IS THERE ENOUGH ROOM SO I COULD DO SOME SCRAPING IN THE LINCOLN? YOU KNOW I LOVE TO LIGHT UP THE STREET!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HELL YA.....BRING IT....LOVE THAT CAR....


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 25 2005, 03:36 PM~3692555
> *that Chicken was BOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMB......Kita marinated it over night....2 cases of it..........
> *



KITA ALWAYS MAKES BOMB ASS CHICKEN......... :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

NEXT SUNDAY BABY, NEXT SUNDAY.................................................................


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 28 2005, 10:01 AM~3707442
> *NEXT SUNDAY BABY, NEXT SUNDAY.................................................................
> *



cant fukn wait this shit gonna b off the hook


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

ALMOST TIME TO HOP OH YEA TTTTTTTTT


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

can we please see a flyer again.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Aug 29 2005, 08:28 AM~3711766
> *can we please see a flyer again.....
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

heheheeheh..........this week better go by fast.....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan+Aug 26 2005, 01:43 PM~3698229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will it at least be there? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 29 2005, 09:50 AM~3711980
> *Will it at least be there?  :biggrin:
> *


should be.The engine should be fixed by this weekend!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

7 more days


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

WHAT TIME DOES IT START? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Aug 29 2005, 05:44 PM~3715160
> *WHAT TIME DOES IT START? :biggrin:
> *


CAR MOVE IN IS AT 8 TO 11 SHOW 12 TO ?


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 29 2005, 05:46 PM~3715174
> *CAR MOVE IN IS AT 8 TO 11 SHOW 12 TO ?
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

im sure we will be there


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 29 2005, 08:57 AM~3712009
> *should be.The engine should be fixed by this weekend!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Click on this link and click on the "hybrid" button. Then zoom in as close as possible.
http://maps.google.com/maps?oi=map&q=1205+...edwood+City,+CA
Is it going to be held in the big parking lot I see there or along the long parking lot in front of the long building?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 29 2005, 10:50 PM~3717787
> *Click on this link and click on the "hybrid" button. Then zoom in as close as possible.
> http://maps.google.com/maps?oi=map&q=1205+...edwood+City,+CA
> Is it going to be held in the big parking lot I see there or along the long parking lot in front of the long building?
> *


FRONT AND BACK, THE WHOLE STREET. (ODDSTAD DR)


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

for those who cant follow the link above :uh: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=260754]

[attachmentid=260755]

[attachmentid=260756]


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 30 2005, 05:09 PM~3721822
> *ttt
> *


I TALK TO TRUUCHA TODAY...HE IS READY............


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

all systems go


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

HERE YOU GO BETTER PICTURE :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 30 2005, 04:34 PM~3721973
> *HERE YOU GO BETTER PICTURE :biggrin:
> *


Damn, where did you get that one? :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

5ive motherfucken days......................... :biggrin:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

could i get you to engrave my trophy with my layitlow name?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 30 2005, 11:07 PM~3723652
> *could i get you to engrave my trophy with my layitlow name?
> *



cocky arn't we..


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 31 2005, 12:27 AM~3724915
> *cocky arn't we..
> *


i'm just ready to see what the truck does on the sticks.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 30 2005, 10:07 PM~3723652
> *could i get you to engrave my trophy with my layitlow name?
> *


Last time ut i heard the trunk wasnt doing nothing.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 31 2005, 07:37 AM~3725887
> *Last time ut i heard the trunk wasnt doing nothing.
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 31 2005, 08:37 AM~3725887
> *Last time ut i heard the trunk wasnt doing nothing.
> *



:0


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Almost time :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 31 2005, 09:06 AM~3725515
> *i'm just ready to see what the truck does on the sticks.
> *



done anything new to it?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

getting anxious over here ? :around:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

it's here..........can't wait


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

:0 WHO'S TAKING THIS HOME :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=262266]
GET READY FOR THE RAFFLE :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

this is gonna be off the chain


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2005, 05:09 PM~3728977
> *:0 WHO'S TAKING THIS HOME :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=262266]
> *


NICE , I HOPE I GET IT :cheesy:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 30 2005, 08:40 PM~3723525
> *5ive motherfucken days......................... :biggrin:
> *


Now then are some nice fucken trophies homie ... good shit


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 31 2005, 07:37 AM~3725887
> *Last time ut i heard the trunk wasnt doing nothing.
> *


exactly. i made a few changes so i wanna see how it does. 


you bringin a single to the show?


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Aug 31 2005, 01:08 PM~3727868
> *done anything new to it?
> *



yeah switched some things around. still working out a few bugs but it will be ready for sunday.


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 31 2005, 07:37 AM~3725887
> *Last time ut i heard the trunk wasnt doing nothing.
> *



let me know when you wanna nose em up


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2005, 06:09 PM~3728977
> *:0 WHO'S TAKING THIS HOME :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=262266]
> GET READY FOR THE RAFFLE  :biggrin:
> *


NICE....I HOPE I GET IT.............


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 31 2005, 07:19 PM~3729729
> *let me know when you wanna nose em up
> *


I dont hop trucc's homie!
you gonna have to talk to my homie about that one!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 31 2005, 04:09 PM~3728977
> *:0 WHO'S TAKING THIS HOME :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=262266]
> GET READY FOR THE RAFFLE  :biggrin:
> *


PLEASE DONT POST PICS OF MY SHIT .................. :biggrin: J/K


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 1 2005, 09:43 AM~3732642
> *PLEASE DONT POST PICS OF MY SHIT .................. :biggrin: J/K
> *


YA..............................RIGHT


----------



## GameOver (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 31 2005, 07:19 PM~3729729
> *let me know when you wanna nose em up
> *



If they have a truck class we'd be interested in entering it with either of our two trucks. Maybe we can do some dual action and swing them both at the same time for the crowd. That might be  cool


SIC


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

:biggrin: Another day closer to the main event :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GameOver_@Sep 1 2005, 11:39 AM~3733184
> *If they have a truck class we'd be interested in entering it with either of our two trucks. Maybe we can do some dual action and swing them both at the same time for the crowd. That might be    cool
> SIC
> *


I WANT TO SEE SOME AIR VS HIDRO ACTION.............LOL *MAZDA* VS *MAZDA*


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

looks good guys, cant wait till sunday

al rato


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 1 2005, 08:43 AM~3732642
> *PLEASE DONT POST PICS OF MY SHIT .................. :biggrin: J/K
> *


ok no more after this one i cant wait to see who's gonna win this set up hey 98 shark how much are the raffle tickets gonna be?
[attachmentid=263316]


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Sep 1 2005, 11:36 PM~3737733
> *ok no more after this one i cant wait to see who's gonna win this set up hey 98 shark how much are the raffle tickets gonna be?
> [attachmentid=263316]
> *


THEY ARE FREE WHO EVER ENTER THERE CAR...OR $5.00 A TICKET. ALSO SIC MOTORSPORT GIVING AWAY 4 BAGS, VALVES, AND A SWITCHBOX. AND THE DA SPOT GIVING AWAY SOMETHING TOO.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

this is going to be a great event.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

TWO DAYS TILL LIFT OFF.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 2 2005, 07:27 AM~3738877
> *THEY ARE FREE WHO EVER ENTER THERE CAR...OR $5.00 A TICKET. ALSO SIC MOTORSPORT GIVING AWAY 4 BAGS, VALVES, AND A SWITCHBOX. AND THE DA SPOT GIVING AWAY SOMETHING TOO.
> *


coo thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 2 2005, 08:27 AM~3738877
> *THEY ARE FREE WHO EVER ENTER THERE CAR...OR $5.00 A TICKET. ALSO SIC MOTORSPORT GIVING AWAY 4 BAGS, VALVES, AND A SWITCHBOX. AND THE DA SPOT GIVING AWAY SOMETHING TOO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

oh yah :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

OK I just finished my hopper and its ready to go..back bumper baby 



lookout


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ME TOO


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 2 2005, 04:08 PM~3742017
> *ME TOO
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

We can nose em up for Truuchhaaa


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Sep 2 2005, 05:03 PM~3741993
> *OK I just finished my hopper and its ready to go..back bumper baby
> lookout
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

one more day


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

BOSS WONT LET ME GET OFF WORK :uh:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

We are ready...and we are keep it old school 
[attachmentid=264312]


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Aug 30 2005, 09:07 PM~3723652
> *could i get you to engrave my trophy with my layitlow name?
> *


dam the trophy i want the hennesy :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I am up and getting ready for this 3 hour drive. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## gmhopper (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Sep 4 2005, 06:06 AM~3749087
> *I am up and getting ready for this 3 hour drive. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm with him. ^^^^^^^^^^^^ :uh:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

what page is the address on?


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Sep 4 2005, 05:06 AM~3749087
> *I am up and getting ready for this 3 hour drive. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


go get them dumps show them yuba city aint playing.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Sep 4 2005, 05:27 AM~3749134
> *what page is the address on?
> *


flyer on page 55, maps on page 56

im headed out now


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

CAME FROM MY KOS IT WAS PRETTY COOL SHARKSIDE DID A GREAT JOB HOPEFULLY WE CAN HAVE ANOTHER ONE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

phat props to SHARKSIDE!!!!!!!!!! the event was off the chains :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THANKS TO EVERY THAT CAME....WE MADE PLANES NEXT YEAR ALREADY TO HAVE IT BIGGER. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah props to sharkside for a good show. 

the stunt riders were a cool addition. that harley was the shit.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

SHOW WAS OFF THE CHAIN, JUST WANTED TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US.WAS A REAL GOOD TURN OUT.


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Sep 4 2005, 06:09 PM~3752161
> *SHOW WAS OFF THE CHAIN, JUST WANTED TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US.WAS A REAL GOOD TURN OUT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

post them flicks


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Sep 4 2005, 08:27 PM~3752252
> *post them flicks
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...view=getnewpost


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 4 2005, 06:36 AM~3749157
> *go get them dumps show them yuba city aint playing.
> *


Well we made it out there cool. It was kind of a scray ride with all them batteries in the trunk but we made it. It was cool meeting some of the Sharkside homies and a few layitlowers (juiced). On the down side, Gmhopper's car did not hold up on the hop and she had to pull away from the sticks. Luckily I made it inside the autoparts store right before they closed so I could fix the car to drive it home.  :angry: :dunno: :biggrin: 
Oh well, next year, you can bet we will be there again.  
Sharkside did one hell of a job with the show. Let us know when you have another get together. :thumbsup: 
I will post pics later this week. I am too tired right now and I have stuff to do the next couple of days to get ready for the Impalas show this coming sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Sep 4 2005, 06:09 PM~3752161
> *SHOW WAS OFF THE CHAIN, JUST WANTED TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT US.WAS A REAL GOOD TURN OUT.
> *


what happened to the 64? i saw it on the street and thought the cops got u but looked like you were workin on the wheel...did it fall off?
.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Sep 4 2005, 07:51 PM~3752393
> *what happened to the 64?  i saw it on the street and thought the cops got u but looked like you were workin on the wheel...did it fall off?
> *


LOWER TRAILING ARM BOLT BROKE


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

hope it didnt do any damage, your shit is clean as hell...


tight show we need more like this in the bay...free admission, no haters and no funk


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Sep 4 2005, 07:56 PM~3752429
> *hope it didnt do any damage, your shit is clean as hell...
> tight show we need more like this in the bay...free admission, no haters and no funk
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

the rags2envy caddies were tight too, heres my 64 eldo we was talkin about, maybe next year ill slap some rims on and bring it out


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

gotta say it was a hella kool show madd props to SHARKSIDE C.C. for throwing a awesome event


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Had a great time!!!

Props to Sharkside for puttin on a great event.


nice to finally meet those of u that i did meet


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MY HAT OFF TO SHARKSIDE & EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT AND TURNED IT OUT.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Shark Side :thumbsup: Great Show.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Sep 4 2005, 06:56 PM~3752429
> *hope it didnt do any damage, your shit is clean as hell...
> tight show we need more like this in the bay...free admission, no haters and no funk
> *


It was real cool.  :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...view=getnewpost


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

If somebody gots pictures can you email them to me..... [email protected] thanks alot


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

big ups to Sharkside cc. thanks for putting on a good show i had fun the motorcyle was tight ass show something different and the Hop AND I WON THE PAINT RAFFLE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: thanks sharkside and lowe paint.... props to you guys hope you have another one next year


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

Big Props to SharkSide!!!

The Show was off the hook. :biggrin: 
thanx for invitin us man,
we'll be there next year for sure.

Bro,


----------



## 650 ReGaL (Jun 29, 2005)

Tight show Sharkside, thanks for an awsome event, looking forward to next years hop!!! and MUCH props to SanJose 64 you doin it real big ObOy!!!!!


----------

